# Meine Vorgartenbaustelle - DIY Terrasse mit Bauruine, Hochbeet, Miniteich und Wasserspiel



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo miteinander! 

Hier an dieser Stelle möchte ich all jene, die Interesse daran haben, an meiner Baudoku teilhaben lassen. Es geht um das Aufmotzen meines etwas langweiligen Vorgartens, der - was Rasen mähen und Wässern betrifft - einfach zuviel Arbeit macht, ohne dass ein großartiger Nutzen in Form von toller Optik oder eines Gewinns an Lebensqualität dabei heraus springen würde. Sprich: am Nachmittag hab ich dort zwar Sonne, da Westseite des Hauses, aber niemand sitzt gern da, weil es keine ordentliche Sitzecke gibt, es heiß und trocken ist und nicht mal plätschert, im Gegensatz zum eigentlichen Garten auf der Ostseite des Hauses, wo es vormittags und mittags sehr lauschig ist, aber ab Nachmittag auch sehr schattig - was wirklich nur an den wenigen heißen Tagen im Jahr von Vorteil ist. Vom Garten habt Ihr ja schon hinreichend Bilder gesehen.
Nun hat es mir vor ein paar Wochen so richtig gelangt mit dem Vorgarten,  und spontan fiel der Entschluss: hier muss was gemacht werden!  Die __ Rhododendron- Hecke blüht nur im Mai, die Trittplatten sind im Rasen eingewachsen,  blöd mit dem Mäher zu fahren, wässern muss man das auch dauernd, die hölzerne Baumbank braucht dringend Abschliff und neuen Anstrich, und die ewig unfertige Terrasse (Betonfläche) liegt hier noch voller Obstbaumschnitt vom Spätwinter:
        

  

Im letzten Sommer hatte ich zwar um den Schuppen herum schon das Ensemble der Immergrünen, das dort schon viele Jahre steht,  um eine blühende Mischung aus Rispenhortensien und dunkelroten Rosen ergänzt, diese sind auch unerwartet gut eingewachsen und zaubern tolle Farben und Düfte in den Eingangsbereich:

      

Und damit man davon nicht nur im Vorbeigehen etwas hat, reifte die Idee, auf der Betonfläche einen Sitzplatz einzurichten,  der mit einer künstlichen Ruine ein wenig schützend umfriedet wird, dann zwischen gepflastertem Weg und Betonfläche komplett den Rasen abzuschaffen,  um mehr befestigte Fläche zum Umherschieben der Möbel zu haben und nicht wegen ein paar Grasfugen den Sprenger aufstellen muss, desweiteren ein solarbetriebenes Wasserspiel, einen Miniteich mit "Wasserbeet" für ein paar zierliche Pflänzchen, die aus dem grossen Teich geholt und vor dem Überwuchern durch __ Binsen und Minze gerettet werden mussten, damit man auch von denen mal ein paar Blüten sieht,  sowie zwei Hochbeete für trockenheitsliebende Pflanzen zu schaffen, die alle im lehmigen und schattigen Bereich hinten nicht wachsen wollen. Dazu habe ich mir den amtlichen Lageplan meines Grundstücks etwas größer kopiert, ne Packung Buntstifte zu Hand genommen und in der Kopie rumgemalt, wie es ein ordentlicher Gartendesigner tun würde.

Im nächsten Beitrag gehts dann mit der Baustelle los.
 Kommentare mit guten Ratschlägen und zur Motivation werden gern gesehen.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2016)

Los ging die Buddelei am Sonntag vor drei Wochen: 

Teil der alten Trittplatten mühselig aus dem Rasen gegraben, Grasnarbe abgetragen, Loch für den Miniteich gebuddelt, Tannenwurzeln aus dem Weg gesägt... es musste jedenfalls tief genug sein, dass es bei einer Woche Abwesenheit nicht gleich trocken fällt und __ Hechtkraut beherbergen kann.
Im Gewächshaus nach Resten von Wurzelsperre, Unkrautvlies und Teichfolie gekramt. rein damit in die Kuhle! An dem Samstag hatte ich mir bereits ne kleine Solarpumpe, Schlauch, großes Pflanzgefäß, Kies und Metallkugeln besorgt. Hieraus wurde kurzerhand der "Quellkübel" gebaut. Zunächst aber ein Probelauf:
   
dann der Einsatz:              



Pflanzen (Hechtkraut) aus dem großen Teich geholt und direkt mit ihren Töpfen hineingestellt. In der Flachzone den schnell von Oma geholten Bausand aufgetragen, verschiedene kleine Sumpfiris, __ schwertblättrige Binse und __ Pfeilkraut gepflanzt, alles mit großen und kleinen Kieseln und Findlingen beschwert und kaschiert, wobei das erst richtig fertig gemacht wird, wenn die Umrandung in Form von Minipalisaden aus Gneis fertig gestellt ist.

Solarpannel funktioniert, Blubberstein blubbert, herrlich!

Zwischenzeitlich haben wir die Betonfläche vom Holz beräumt und das entsorgt, nen halben Hänger Findlinge von Bekannten bekommen, im Baumarkt schon mal Kies für Miniteich sowie Lavabruch und Torffreie Gartenerde für die Hochbeete mitgenommen.  Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die Großbestellung für die Paletten mit Gneispalisaden und Mauersteinen nebst allen Baustoffen, Kleber, Beton, Splitt und Fugensand aufgegeben. Diese wurden dann am Freitag vor einer Woche geliefert:
  

Da ich noch keinen Urlaub hatte, konnte ich nur an den letzten beiden sehr heißen Wochenenden bauen. Als erstes nach dem Miniteich kam die Begradigung des Stückchens zwischen Weg und Betonfläche, Unkrautvlies rein, Splitt drauf, alte Platten wieder neu verlegt. 
  
  
Aber auch an dem einen oder anderen Feierabend kam noch eine Reihe Steine auf der Mauer.  Ich konnte es nicht abwarten zu schauen, wie plan und winklig die Betonfläche ist, und wollte unbedingt schon die erste Reihe anlegen. Bin sehr begeistert von diesen Steinen,  gefertigt aus mehrfarbig geflammt eingefärbtem Beton, Kanten gerumpelt, aber total maßhaltig und super zu verkleben, ohne Wasserwaage usw! Dabei super günstig.
      

Inzwischen setzte ich mir in den Kopf,  die Mauer bräuchte unbedingt ein antikes rostiges Stallfenster...hab ein wenig im Bekanntenkreis gewirbelt, bis ich eines aufgetan hatte. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, denn es passt perfekt in Stil und Farbe!
  


Der Miniteich steht nun knapp drei Wochen,  und trotz der hohen Temperaturen und der strahlenden Sonne ist das Wasser dank der Pflanzen klar und algenfrei! __ Libellen kommen schon, Vögel trinken dort... ja es ist auch eine Ausstiegshilfe vorhanden!
Bei ganz genauem Hinsehen kann man schon den Neuaustrieb der gesetzten Pflanzen erkennen.

Morgen gehts weiter...


----------



## Muschelschubserin (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ina,

da hast du/ihr ja schon ganz viel schönes geschafft. 

Eine schöne Idee, dort eine Wohlfühloase anzulegen und duch die Mauer um den Sitzberecht wirkt es bestimmt sehr gemütlich.
Na und der kleine Teich schafft sowieso schon eine tollen Atmosphäre.

Woraus willst du deine Hochbeete bauen? Aus Holz oder auch aus den Steinen?

Mir kam eben der Gedanke, dass eine "Feuerstelle" auch noch passen könnte(?)

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es am Ende aussehen wird?

Und wünsche dir viel Schwung und Power für die weitere Gestaltung.


----------



## laolamia (29. Juli 2016)

sehr schoen, was sind das fuer betonsteine? link eventuell?

danke marco


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2016)

Hier isser Marco:
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Mauerstein-iBrixx-Antik-braun-bunt-28x21x8-5cm/5901502/artikel.html

Weiß jetzt aus dem Hut nicht, ob das genau die Stärke von meinem ist. Jedenfalls aber aus der iBrixx Serie. Manche dieser Serie muss man im Markt vorbestellen oder online bestellen, eine Sorte ( meine Farbe) ist aber dort auf Lager
Das Liefern vom Markt kostet 69 Euro Frachtpauschale,  bei onlinebestellung 99 Euro. Geklebt wird total easy mit fixAll, eine kartusche wie bei Acryl und Silikon, nur etwas teurer.


Lara, danke fürs Kompliment! Feuerstelle ist auch ne gute Idee!  Wahrscheinlich wird aber der Platz fehlen, zumindest ohne dass oben Bäume drüber ragen. Meinen Feuerkorb werde ich aber sicher mit auf die betonfläche stellen! Ein bisschen gemütlich will man es ja am Abend auch haben 

Die Hochbeete werden mit Palisaden aus Naturstein (Gneis) eingegrenzt. Die sind auch vom Baumarkt, heißen aber nicht Palisaden. Die lasse ich mit ein bisschen Estrichbeton in die Erde ein.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2016)

Und zwar ist es dieser eigentliche Mauerstein, der aber ne hübsche Palisadenform hat:
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Mauerstein-Colori-grau-beige/8490220/artikel.html


----------



## Lion (29. Juli 2016)

Ina,
ein tolles Projekt hast Du da in Angriff genommen.
Ich persönlich habe im Laufe der Zeit festgestellt, dass eigentlich alle Haus-Garten-Seiten im Verlauf
eines Tages sehr interessant sein können und man findet immer ein Plätzchen, wo es sich dann besser
aushalten lässt und somit das ganze noch schöner und besser genießen kann.
Freue mich auf die fortlaufende Bau-Doku und wünsche Dir ein sehr gutes Gelingen.
 VG. Léon


----------



## Muschelschubserin (29. Juli 2016)

Na, das ist doch schon eine super "Feuerstelle"....

Die Steine habe ich mir angesehen. Sehen super aus als "Palisaden" 

Wie groß sollen die Hochbeete werden? 
(Ich möchte auch unbedingt eins haben, aber es fehlt gerade an Zeit)


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2016)

N'abend zusammen!

Weiter geht's mit der Doku. Heute letzten Arbeitstag gehabt, und am Feierabend direkt wieder in den Baumarkt.  Um weiter zu kommen, brauchte ich dringend mehr Unkrautvlies und  Splitt für die Terassenplatten.
Das war eine Buckelei...der nette Kollege in der Aussenanlage von Hornbach saß doch glatt seelenruhig auf seinem Gabelstapler, und sah mir dabei zu, wie ich FÜNF 25kg-Säcke mit Splitt und Kies ins Auto wuchtete.... Servicewüste.....
  
Ausserdem kamen noch Pflasterklinker und Mini-Pflastersteine aus Granit mit nach Hause. Auch alle selbst eingeladen,  selbstredend.
Achja, einige Steingartenpflanzen für meine künftigen Hochbeete sprangen gegen meinen Protest in den Einkaufswagen.
  


Dazu holte ich noch 1x Tannenwedel, 1 rote __ Zwergseerose (die grossen konnte ich ja leider nicht in den Mini setzen, der hat ja nur gut 220 Liter, ging nicht größer wegen der vielen Tannenwurzeln). Auch eine __ Iris kaempferi ist dabei.  Hab heut schon alles eingepflanzt,  die Iris soll dort die kleine Galerie ergänzen, wo schon Iris ensata variegata und Iris versicolor eingezogen sind.
      

Letzte Woche sah ich im teich schon einen dicken __ Käfer im Wasser, vermutlich war es ein __ Rückenschwimmer. Eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer war schon auf Patroullienflug, und ein Pärchen Pechlibellen saß paarungsradbildend auch schon auf dem __ Hechtkraut. Aber was musste ich entdecken? 2 kleine Fischbabies ca 1 cm lang ....   da muss Laich am Hechtkraut geklebt haben, und nun sind sie geschlüpft.... heißt dann also im Herbst für mich: KESCHERN!!!

Achso, fast vergessen: heute fand sich ein neuer Untermieter ein! 
        



Hallo Lara,
Die Hochbeete haben max die Höhe der Palisaden abzüglich des einbetonierten Stücks,  und von der Fläche kann ich es garnicht genau sagen, sie bilden quasi die Dreiecke bzw, Halbkreise, die bei geschwungenen Wegen um die ganze Sitzecke drumherum entstehen werden. Schwer zu erklären.

Das waren die Neuigkeiten von heute, morgen wird gearbeitet! 

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ina, 

fährst du einen Pick up?

So viel Gewicht....Respekt. Da sparst du dir die Muckibude
Aber echt schwach das Verhalten des MA dort

Witzig, bei mir verhalten sich die Pflanzen im Baumarkt genauso. ....Meine Proteste werden einfach ignoriert. ..

Na da bin ich dann auf die nächsten Fotos gespannt und wünsche dir morgen viel Energie und gutes Gelingen 

Der Frosch ist bestimmt von der Bauaufsicht


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2016)

Bauaufsicht? Hihi! Er machte eher den Eindruck eines Teeangers, dem die Alten auf den Zeiger gingen und der nun ein bisschen in seiner Bude im wald chillen will....


Ist ja lustig,  dass dir die Pflanzen auch immer so in den Korb springen! Eigentlich wollte ich da auch gar nicht lang, sondern nur in die Bausstoffabteilung. Aber ich brauchte ja Unkrautvlies. ... und übrigens wanderte auch ein größerer dunkelroter Blasenspierstrauch mit. Der soll noch an den Zaun neben die Rhododendren,  dort hab ich die Mülltonnen weggenommen und nun ist da ne Lücke.

Übrigens Muckibude ist ein Stichwort. .. die ganzen Gehwegplatten und die Säcke und Steine sind so schwer, ich hab schon Oberarme wie ein Rummelboxer!

Leon, vielen Dank fürs Kompliment!  Bilder gibts am laufenden Band,  versprochen! 
Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (29. Juli 2016)

habt ihr keinen baustoffhandel? baumarkt ist doch fuer die massen viel zu teuer.


----------



## toschbaer (29. Juli 2016)

Respekt ,wer es .........

Ein Garten bring Ruhe und Zufriedenheit
und mit Wasser ist leben im .....

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2016)

Nee, Baustoffhandel in dem Sinne haben wir nicht in der Nähe. Es gibt ein Kieswerk drei dörfer weiter und eine Kompostieranlage im Nachbarort, wo man Erde und auch Sand und Findlinge kaufen kann. Aber keiner hat alles auf einmal, schon garnicht die Pflasterklinker und das Unkrautvlies. Nahe meiner Arbeit gibts auch ne große Verkaufshalde für Granitsteine. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich keine 100km-Rundfahrt für alle diese Dinge machen wollte, ist das eigentliche Problem die Packungsgröße von Kies, Sand und Splitt. Ich hab nen normalen Kombi ohne Hänger und ohne Hängerkupplung. Es müssen also kleine und für mich eben noch tragbare Säcke sein. Kein loses Zeug aufm Hänger. Dann müsste ich das ja auch noch umschaufeln.... Und solch kleine Mengen  wie der Baumarkt verkaufen die anderen garnicht...


----------



## laolamia (30. Juli 2016)

ich bekomme diese mengen kies, split und erde meist beim pflasterer meines vertrauens fuer ein päckchen kaffee


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2016)

Ich habe keinen Pflasterer, und wie gesagt muss das ja auch transportiert und geschippt werden. Das geht nicht wenn ich alles allein mache. Ich will auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Nachbarn einspannen, sowas würde ich ungern überstrapazieren, das mache ich nur im Notfall. Da bevorzuge ich die schönen Tütchen aus dem Baumarkt, die ich so gerade noch allein angehoben kriege. Naja und ich brauche ja keine Mengen, bei denen man das besser in Kubikmeter mit dem LKW anliefern lässt. Bei sechs Beuteln Splitt und bei dem bisschen Zierkies für den Miniteich kann ich den Mehrpreis noch verschmerzen .

Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (30. Juli 2016)

sieht jedenfalls gut aus, das wocheneende ist ja wettermaessig gut zum arbeiten zu nutzen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juli 2016)

hi, Ina
Respekt, super, wie Du das anpackst! Weiterhin gutes Gelingen.....und bitte Bilder. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Juli 2016)

Liebe Ina,
was für ein schönes Projekt – Respekt! 

Das Kieswerk (auch ungefähr drei Dörfer weiter), bei dem ich unseren Kies für die Auffahrt bestellt habe, liefert gegen einen geringen Aufpreis. Und nur mal zum Vergleich: Beim Baumarkt habe ich 10 25-Kilo-Säcke Sand (250 Kg) für rund 20 € gekauft (und geschleppt!), im Kieswerk gibt es eine Tonne (1.000 Kg) für 5,20 € …  Die kleine Kiesel, die ich mir für die Auffahrt ausgesucht habe, kosten inklusive der Anlieferung 33 € pro Tonne. Da lohnt sich die einmalige Fahrt zum Kieswerk … Das Unkrautvlies habe ich im Internet bestellt und es wurde ebenfalls an die Haustür geliefert. 

Liebe Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2016)

Leute das ist lieb von Euch...aber wäre bei mir nicht lohnend gewesen. wenn ich ne große Fläche wie eine Auffahrt hätte machen wollen, hätte ich natürlich beim Kieswerk bestellt. Aber meinen kleinen Stückchen da lohnte das nicht, hab das vorher durchgerechnet. Der Kies für den Miniteich,  na Ihr seht ja wie klein der ist. Dafür muss man wirklich kein  Kieswerk nehmen. ..Und wie gesagt, bei mir wohnt kein Kies- und Splittschipper! Die paar Quadratmeter Gehwegplatten hier, da reicht Splitt in Baumarkttütchen. Den ersten Splitt hatte ich zusammen mit den Steinen liefern lassen. Und nun noch welchen nachgekauft, weil vorher die Menge überhaupt nicht absehbar war. Die Fläche zwar schon, aber nicht die Höhe, die hab ich nur geschätzt. Das konnte ich erst beim Verlegen sehen. Vielleicht hätte man sich die Menge, die sich nun im Nachhinein ergeben hat, liefern lassen können, wenn man den genauen Bedarf gekannt hätte. Ich hab das mehr oder weniger spontan nach Feierabend besorgt und wollte sofort loslegen mit Probieren. Lieferungen nach Feierabend oder Samstags da tun sie sich hier etwas schwer, das hab ich schon bei der Terminabsprache für die Steinelieferung gemerkt. Das ging wieder nur total hektisch vor der Arbeit und hat mir gereicht. Naja und extra frei nehmen, und das vor einem langen Urlaub, das ging nicht. Nun hab ich Urlaub,  aber den wollte ich nicht mit Warten auf die Materiallieferung vebringen, zumal wir übernächste Woche auch wegfahren. So wie ich es gemacht habe, ist wenigstens heut an meinem ersten Urlaubstag schon die Hälfte fertig!  Und alles Material schon da, um nächste Woche alles im  Groben fertig zu stellen. 

Dann mal an die Arbeit. ..
Lg ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Juli 2016)

Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, Dein Vorgehen. Ich wünsche Dir einen wunderschönen Urlaub, frohes Schaffen und ganz viel Freude am neu geschaffenen Idyll!


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute ist auf der Baustelle nicht sichtbar viel passiert, obwohl es eine ganz schön zeitraubende Pusselei war.
Der samstagmorgen ging erstmal mit Rasenmähen drauf 
Kanns kaum erwarten,  endlich den Mähroboter zu kaufen!!!

Dann hab ich die 24 Terassenplatten wieder aufgenommen, sie erstmal schön mit ner Drahtbürste von __ Moos befreit.  mehr Splitt drunter, neu verlegt, und im Anschluss gleich die Pflasterklinker und Granitpflaster bis an die Betonplatte ran verlegt bzw verpusselt, damit nichts mehr verrutschen kann. Gefühlte drei Stunden hab ich Verlegesand in die Fugen "massiert"..das war eine Friemelei, immer wieder neu und immer wieder rutschte es nach. Aber nun sind fast alle Hohlräume voll Sand,  nun ist die erste Fläche wenigstens fest:
   

Die Anschlüsse an beiden Seiten kommen später dran.

Mein Teenager-Frosch saß heut den ganzen Tag am "Strand" rum, er ließ sich von meiner Arbeit in 1-2m Entfernung auch nicht stören:
 

Und übrigens, er hat noch seinen kleinen Bruder mitgebracht, etwa Daumennagelgroß:
   

Der sieht sehr drollig aus. Überhaupt ist es faszinierend,  wie viel Leben da plötzlich in den knapp drei Wochen zugewandert ist! Das Wasser ist glasklar, viele Mückenlarven und __ Wasserläufer zu sehen. Die Fischbabies konnte ich heut nicht entdecken, vielleicht hat sie der __ Rückenschwimmer oder der Frosch gefressen.... 
Hier sieht man schon, wie die Blätter der N. pygmea rubra die Blätter schon an die Oberfläche gebracht hat, und das neu austreibende __ Pfeilkraut:
   

Auf einen erholsamen Fernsehabend!
Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (30. Juli 2016)

Das sieht super ordentlich  und gut aus....du kannst dich selbstständig machen.
Gefällt mir 

Der Babyfrosch ist ja echt drollig....zum knuddeln


Schönen Feierabend....wahrscheinlich spürst du alle deine "Knochen"¿ (Ironie)


----------



## Muschelschubserin (31. Juli 2016)

Oh....Was ist denn da mit meinem Smily passiert?
Ich wollte keinen mit "Ironie".....Nur verdrehte Augen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ina,

Na das geht ja gut los bei dir. Lasse dich nicht von so vielen Pflanzen anfallen, hier warten auch noch welche auf dich.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2016)

Macht nix! Gestern war es auch nicht so schlimm mit den Knochen wie an manch anderen Tagen zuvor. Nur ein wenig geschwollene Hände vom Platten legen...


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2016)

Upps da war ich wohl nen Moment zu spät, oder Du zu früh! 
Du bist zurück von der Dienstreise, was? Ja für die rote __ Iris hab ich am Miniteich extra einen Pflanzplatz frei gelassen!
Lg ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Juli 2016)

Nein leider komme ich erst morgen zurück. Wenn du dann bei dir fertig bist dann kannst bei uns weiter machen, falls du zu viel zeit übrig hast.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2016)

Jaa..... aber irgendwer muss inzwischen die Wildnis im Garten und am großen Teich freischneiden.... die hab ich ganz schön vernachlässigt, weil ich immer nur im Vorgarten bin. Und ich hab jetzt nur die eine Woche komplett, danach hier und da einen Tag zwischen unseren Ferienvorhaben.


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

So für heut gibt's nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu berichten. Gemacht hab ich so gut wie nix, war irgendwie nicht richtig fit für schwere Steine und Buddelei. Nochmal Fugensand nachmassiert,  das war aber nicht tagesfüllend. Also hab ich mich an den Miniteich gesetzt und hier und da die Findlinge ergänzt und umsortiert... überall, wo schon möglich, hab ich die kahlen Stellen mit Steinchen verdeckt und rundherum die Folienränder richtig hochgestellt, so konnte ich den Wasserstand noch ein paar Zentimeter erhöhen. Hier regnet es gerade in den Teich:
   

Mein Teenager-Frosch hat sich an meine Anwesenheit gewöhnt. Er hat mir die ganze Zeit zugesehen, ich musste immer schauen, wo er grad ist, damit ich ihm nicht nen Findling auf den Kopf lege... der kleine Bruder hat sich erst nach "Feierabend" wieder blicken lassen. Ach und den __ Rückenschwimmer sowie einen Baby-Fisch habe ich auch gesehen. Also alles bestens, et lööft sozusagen!

So einen Tag etwas ruhiger anzugehen tut ganz gut und muss ich mir auch unbedingt nehmen, aber morgen hab ich hoffentlich wieder genug Kraft und Elan. ich plane jedenfalls schonmal das Einbetonieren der Palisaden probeweise anzufangen und dabei noch das Ende der Terassenplatten auf der Seite gleich mit zu befestigen.

Bis morgen erstmal allen einen schönen Sonntagabend!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute ist wieder ein bisschen was passiert auf der Baustelle. Nicht soo viel, aber dafür der gefürchtete Anfang. Am Morgen wurden, zum Glück mit etwas Hilfe aus der Familie, erstmal die 200 Palisadensteine aus Gneis von der Einfahrt zur Betonfläche transportiert und grob nach Länge vorsortiert. Dann habe ich auf der rechten Seite der Fläche einen schmalen Graben ausgehoben für die Palisaden, einmal um den Miniteich und das künftige Trockenhochbeet drumherum. Habe zum ersten Mal Beton angemischt und den Abschluss der Gehwegplatten damit befestigt und schon mal probehalber den Anfang der Palisaden gesetzt. Das Mischen von Hand in kleinen Eimerchen verlangte mir ne Menge Kraft ab, daher kein größeres Gefäß gewählt.  Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Jetzt, wo der Anfang gemacht ist, müssten die kommenden Meter eigentlich schneller gehen.

         

Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.

Schönen Fernsehabend!
Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ina,

super, es nimmt schon Gestalt an. Deine Muckis bestimmt auch

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis. Du hast uns ja deine Bauzeichnung vorenthalten


----------



## ina1912 (1. Aug. 2016)

Ja ich dachte mir schon,  dass irgendwann einer danach fragt...

Hatte auch kurz überlegt, ob ich den Plan hier einstelle. Aber im Grunde erkennt man kaum was darauf. Ist halt der Lagepaln vom Grundstück,  so groß kopiert, dass der Vorgarten auf eine A4-Seite passt. In der Hauptsache sieht man Einfahrt, Schuppen, Zäune, Hecken und den vorderen Hausteil. Die Betonfläche ist da gerade 6x4 cm groß.  Links und rechts davon ist je ein Trockenbeet eingezeichnet nebst einem Wasserbereich, nicht gut zu erkennen. Meine Beschriftung kann ich auch nur mit der Lupe lesen    also glaub mir, wenn es wirklich aussagekräftig wär, hätte ich es ganz sicher hochgeladen. 


Da müsst Ihr wohl noch ein bisschen warten auf das NACHHER-Bild


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, Ina
hoffentlich hast Du gut gefrühstückt, und dann ran an's Werk. 
Gutes Gelingen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lion (2. Aug. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Das Mischen von Hand in kleinen Eimerchen verlangte mir ne Menge Kraft ab
> Lg ina



 Ina,
auf jeden Fall einen Quirl (Rührquirl) für die Bohrmaschine kaufen, kostet ca. 9,00 Euro und lohnt sich.
z.B. Sand und Zement im Eimer trocken anrühren (gut mischen) und anschließend Wasser hinzufügen.
.
Ansonsten sieht das ganze ja schon sehr gut aus.
Gutes Gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## ina1912 (2. Aug. 2016)

Danke Leon für den Tipp, kenn ich. Rührwerk für die Bohrmaschine wär kein Problem...nur ich hab keine Bohrmaschine.  Nur ne kleine mit Akku.

Heute - obwohl ich lieben Besuch von meiner Tante zu mir geholt hab und erst mittags nach unserem Besuch im Förster Garten wieder hier war - hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, mein ExGöGa kam am Nachmittag um mir seine Hunde für ein paar Tage in Obhut zu geben, da durfte er mir gleich ne Tuppe voll Beton anmischen. Waren 1,5 Säcke, also 60 kg, da musste ich ganz schön flink das Zeug in die Furche schippen und die Steinchen reinsetzen. man hab ich geschwitzt, dass der Beton nicht fest wird, bevor ich ihn alle gemacht hab! Hab es in einer halben Stunde ca. geschafft, und so sieht das Ergebnis aus:
      

Dann war die Tuppe leer, und  auf mehr hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr. Ausserdem wollte ich mich um Tante und Hunde kümmern. Die gute Nachricht ist: überschlägig lässt sich abschätzen, dass sowohl die Palisaden als auch die Säcke mit Estrichbeton gut reichen werden.
Vielen Dank an Euch für die lieben Worte! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin zusammen!

Gestern abend kam ich garnicht mehr zum Berichten.... meine Familie war hier, und zum Glück hat meine Mama mir ein wenig beim Anmischen von einigen Eimerchen Beton geholfen, da meine Tennisarme streiken.
Wir haben es geschafft, die Palisaden des rechten Trockenhochbeetes fertig zu stellen:
 

Auch konnte ich noch eine kleine Trittstufe links der Betonplatte einbetonieren. Vorher musste ich leider unterirdisch noch etwas Beton wegklopfen, was beim damaligen Bau der Platte unter der Schalung daneben gelaufen war. Dort ist das Gefälle des Geländeszu groß für eine umlaufende Gehwegplatten- Fläche, und es würde sonst immer eine Stolperecke im Weg stehen, wenn ich die Gehwegplatten ab dort nicht auf Höhe der Betonplatte bringen würde. Dafür hab ich einfach drei der Mauersteine genommen, die ich auch bei der Mauerruine benutze:
 

Heute werde ich die Unterarme und Ellenbogen wohl erstmal etwas schonen. Ob ich schon die Grasnabe und die Furche für das Trockenhochbeet links der Betonplatte heute schon ausheben kann, werde ich sehen. Ich habe mir für jetzt erstmal ein paar alte Scherben und Fliesen gesucht, mit denen ich alte Steine bekleben werde. Diese sollen dann als Blickfang in die Mauerruine eingebaut werden. Mal schauen, wie das von den Maßen der alten Steine hinkommt, denn die neuen haben sehr eigenwillige Maße.

Bis später!
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Aug. 2016)

N' abend Ihr Lieben!

Heute ist wieder ein bisschen mehr voran gegangen. Ich habe Fliesen, Scherben und Marmorsamples vom Natursteinhandel, die noch bei mir rumlagen, auf Steine geklebt und in die Mauer eingebaut. Die Steine-Paletten sind endlich leer:

  


Hier mal mein künstlerisches Machwerk (und an alle Maurer:ja das muss alles so!)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, die Trockenhochbeete mit den schönen Steingartenpflanzen zu bestücken! Hab schon mal einige von den Neuerwerben aus letzter Zeit dorthin gestellt,  um mir einen Eindruck der künftigen Bepflanzung zu verschaffen und mich damit zu motivieren. 

        

Das Fenster ist noch nicht richtig befestigt,  das steht nur provisorisch fürs Foto und muss noch eingeklebt werden.

Jetzt mache ich erstmal Feierabend und lege die Füße hoch. Für morgen steht dann wahlweise das linke Hochbeet mit Palisaden zu bauen oder den Gehweg weiter zu machen auf dem Programm.
Schönen Abend Euch!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!

Heute hat es geregnet, und weil sich Besuch angekündigt hatte, musste ich eh Hausputz machen.

Daher nix Baustelle heute. Hier noch von gestern Abend ein Bild des frisch gepflanzten roten Blasenspierstrauchs. An der Stelle passt er gut, dort standen vorher die Mülltonnen, jetzt kann er sich dort breit machen:
 

Und was sehe ich beim Kontrollgang auf der Vorgartenbaustelle heute?
Ein Strauß Hechtkrautblätter liegt am Ufer!
 

Bei genauem Hinsehen  - mir schwante nichts Gutes - entdeckte ich im Miniteich die abgerupften Strünke (jeweils im Vordergrund):

   

Und dann fiel mein Blick auf die Stelle,  wo vorher die zwei zarten neuen Blättchen des ehemals fast totgeglaubten Pfeilkrauts aus dem Wasser geschaut hatten... WEG!!!

Keinen der beiden Pflege-Hunde konnte ich richtig ausschimpfen, weil ich nicht gesehen hab, wer es war. Aber definitiv war ich sauer! Hatte mich so gefreut, dass nach drei Wochen schon soviel Wachstum zu sehen war, und nun das...könnte heulen!  Die Bande, die ich in Obhut habe, macht nur Schaden! Kann sie nicht aus den Augen lassen, dauernd wird irgendwas abgeknabbert,  kann nicht mal einkaufen fahren...
Eigentlich kann es nur der junge Hund gewesen sein. Die alte Hundedame hat früher schon hier gewohnt, war unser Familienhund. Die kennt sich hier aus, weiß was sich gehört und überhaupt hat sie nichts im Sinn mit solchen Dummheiten. Das ist unter ihrem Niveau.
Zum Glück werden sie Sonntag wieder abgeholt,  da muss ich nicht mehr dauernd hinterher rennen und schauen, was der Kleine jetzt schon wieder angefressen oder weggeschleppt hat oder wo er es nicht mehr bis auf die Wiese geschafft hat....

Naja,  mehr hab ich heut nicht zu berichten.
Wünsch Euch nen schönen Start ins Wochenende!
Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (5. Aug. 2016)

diese boesen hunde....da faellt mir doch glatt ein rezept ein......  35 minuten brauch ich zu dir.....


----------



## ina1912 (5. Aug. 2016)

Kuchen ist auch keine Lösung....

Ich würde gern die Uhr drei Wochen vordrehen, damit es schon wieder nachgewachsen ist!


----------



## ina1912 (5. Aug. 2016)

Aber wenn Du so schnell hier sein kannst... ich bräuchte noch nen starken Mann der schnell noch ne Tuppe Beton anrührt


----------



## Muschelschubserin (6. Aug. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> .....ich bräuchte noch nen starken Mann der schnell noch ne Tuppe Beton anrührt



Ina,
wäre das nicht eher was für deinen "Ex-GöGa"......
Als Wiedergutmachung?


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2016)

Dass ich darauf noch nicht gekommen bin.....

Nee, natürlich war das mein erster Gedanke! Die Frage ist nur, wann der dann kann. Ich würd ja gern sofort weiter machen.


----------



## laolamia (6. Aug. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> , wann der dann kann. Ich würd ja gern sofort weiter machen.



mit was.....


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Für morgen steht dann wahlweise das linke Hochbeet mit Palisaden zu bauen oder den Gehweg weiter zu machen auf dem Programm.



Für die Palisaden brauche ich Beton zum Befestigen.  Gehweg sollte eigentlich danach gemacht werden, weil er an die Palisaden anschließen soll. Mal gucken, wie ich vorankomme.
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo und guten Abend an Euch!

 Heute ist sichtbar was passiert auf der Baustelle.  Am Vormittag habe ich den Rand des Miniteiches zur Aussenseite hin fertig mit Kieseln und Findlingen bedeckt, um die Teichfolie zu verstecken.

Planmäßig kam noch ein schmaler Streifen Sumpfbeet hinten dran (ohne Verbindung zum Teich), den ich mit __ Primeln, Schlüsselblumen und einer Lilientraube bepflanzt habe. Erstere waren noch vom Frühjahr übrig und haben in einem Blumenkasten übersommert. Mal schauen,  ob sie es mögen, ist erstmal nur ein Test.
                

Jetzt fehlt innerhalb der Palisaden noch die Abgrenzung zwischen dem Teich und dem Trockenbeet,  aber das kommt später. Erstmal hatte ich heute überraschend Hilfe bekommen; der Mann meiner Freundin hat mir die letzten 2 Säcke Estrichbeton angemischt, so dass ich die Palisaden auf der linken Terrassenseite setzen konnte. 
  

Mit dem letzten Rest aus dem Bottich habe ich die Stufensteine gesetzt.
    
Nun sind endlich alle Paletten leer und die Einfahrt ist wieder frei.  Allein hätte ich das nie in so kurzer Zeit geschafft!

  

Mir gefällts ehrlich gesagt richtig gut, so hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt.  So langsam nimmt es Form an und lässt erahnen, wie es später mal aussehen wird.


Schönen Samstagabend wünsche ich Euch noch!

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (6. Aug. 2016)

.....und schön schaut es auch schon aus.
Klasse Ina. Hut ab.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2016)

Danke Lara!
Schön, dass es Dir und auch anderen gefällt,  die Geschmäcker sind ja sehr verschieden. Da hat man auch immer ein bisschen Bammel bei der Präsentation.....
Mein ExGöGa pflegt immer zu sagen: "man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben". Er hat recht.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Mann mann mann, das war wieder ein Tag....
Während ich heute vormittag mit dem Herrchen der Hunde wegen der Abholung telefonierte, kam der halbwüchsige schwarze Teufel mit nassem Fell ins Wohnzimmer gerannt.
Als ich hinaus ging, um nach dem neuen Miniteich zu sehen, traf mich fast der Schlag..
Es lag schon wieder ein Strauß Hechtkrautblätter an Land!

Die Pumpe war aus dem Teich gezogen und lag auf den Feldsteinen.
 
Hinter dem Teich entdeckte ich einen leeren Pflanzkorb...dort hatte der Hund wohl genüsslich den neu gekauften Tannenwedel in tausend Stücke zerrupft, nachdem er ihn aus dem Teich gefischt hatte!
 

Weiter hinten sah ich einen leeren Blumentopf. Es stellte sich heraus, dass der auch aus dem Teich stammte. Die vormals darin befindlichen frisch gepflanzten Hechtkrautableger fand ich erst nach längerem Suchen, einen hinter den Palisaden und einen sogar hinten im Garten, das hatte er wohl mitgeschleppt und dort auf dem Rasen liegen lassen. .. hab sie erstmal ins flache Wasser gelegt.
 

weder die Kiesel, noch die Erde oder das Zeitungspapier aus dem Pflanztopf war irgendwo zu sehen. Das fand ich dann später, versunken im Miniteich. Die jetzt noch drin stehenden Hechtkrautpflanzen kriegte er nicht rausgezottelt, die waren schon älter und fest in ihren Töpfen angewachsen... aber ein Seerosenblatt von der __ Zwergseerose fand ich noch am Ufer.
 
Was soll ich sagen.... der Teich sah aus wie ein Schlammloch und ich war den Tränen nah. Und wär ich nicht so ein Weichei mit Tieren..... Ich hab ihm verschiedene der Relikte gezeigt, und er schaute dermaßen schuldbewusst drein und rannte sofort in sein Körbchen, traute sich auch nicht mehr in meine Nähe, nachdem ich sehr geschimpft habe. Ich hab keine Ahnung,  warum er die Töpfe aus dem Teich gezerrt hat. Erst dachte ich, er sei darin rumgestapft um den Frosch zu schnappen. Aber das akribische Zerlegen der Pflanzenstengel spricht eher für Spieltrieb oder Zahnwechsel. Und die Pumpe!? Zum Glück kein Kabel durch, sie funktioniert noch.

Habe also den Vormittag erstmal damit verbracht, die Schäden zu beseitigen und die Pflanzenteile des Tannenwedel und des Hechtkrauts wieder ordentlich einzupflanzen. Das Wasser ist bis heut abend noch nicht wieder richtig klar geworden.

Frustriert hab ich mich dann ne Weile auf den Bauch in die Sonne gelegt, um das Leben im Miniteich zu beobachten und die Pflanzen durch bloßes Ansehen neu austreiben zu lassen.
Bestandsaufnahme:
__ Rückenschwimmer: noch da.
__ Wasserläufer: noch da.
Teenager-Frosch und Minifrosch: beide noch da.
Babyfische: deren Anzahl hat sich auf 3 erhöht. Sie sind gewachsen. Die ersten beiden haben jetzt ca 1,6 - 1,8 cm, der neu Entdeckte ist etwas kleiner. Sie sind für Goldfische eigentlich zu hell, ich hoffe es sind keine Rotfedern. Für __ Goldfisch spricht aber die geschwungene Körperform, und auch das in einer Reihe in der Sonne gammeln. Der Farbe nach könnten es ganz helle Goldfische oder vielmehr evtl. __ Shubunkin sein, da sie etwas gesprenkelt aussehen, soweit ich das bei ihrer Größe in dem trüben Wasser erkennen konnte. Auf jeden Fall war es lustig zu beobachten,  wie sie schon versuchten, Mückenlarven zu fangen...nur passen die noch nicht in ihre Schnute!

Am Nachmittag hab ich noch etwa 2 qm Grasnarbe entfernt, wo Wegeplatten verlegt werden sollen.
 

Mehr ist da aber noch nicht passiert. Keine Lust dazu gehabt. Lieber etwas in der Sonne gesessen....


So Ihr Lieben, das war mein Tagesbericht von der Vorgartenverschönerungsmission.

Einen schönen Sonntagabend wünsche ich noch!

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (7. Aug. 2016)

Oh Ina....

ich hoffe für dich und deinen Mini, dass der "zahnwechselnde-spieltriebhafte- und wasserpflanzenliebende Jungspundhund" seine sieben Sachen gepackt hat und abgereist ist???? (Obwohl er sonst bestimmt niedlich ist).
Ich fühle mit dir.....


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2016)

Danke Lara!

Ja der ist heute mit seiner Oma zusammen samt Kissen, Näpfen, Leinen und Futter wieder abgereist. Dem kann man ja nicht lange böse sein, ist halt ein Trampel. 
Ist jetzt ganz schön still hier....Sohnemann kommt erst morgen zurück. 

Hier seht ihr die beiden..


----------



## ina1912 (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo miteinander!

Heute hab ich nur eine Kleinigkeit zu berichten,  einige weitere Gehwegplatten sind an der Stelle verlegt, wo ich gestern den Rasen entfernt habe. Zwar noch nicht komplett,, aber immerhin ein Stückchen weiter gekommen. Die Sache hat sich hier als ziemlich zeitraubend herausgestellt.  Viel Wurzeln, alles schräg, noch ein Schacht drunter der wieder abgedeckt werden musste... und ewig hat es gekippelt. Aber am Ende geht es einigermaßen.

   

Das war es für heute, dann mal schönen Abend!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ina,
das sieht doch schon toll aus! Weiterhin viel Spaß! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2016)

Moin Ina,

kann mich nur anschließen...das sieht wirklich toll aus  Und liefert neue Ideen für den eigenen Garten...Hilfe!
Ich hoffe es gibt noch viele Fotos und deine Pflanzen erholen sich wieder, jetzt wo der " kleine" Teufel weg ist


----------



## ina1912 (8. Aug. 2016)

Danke Euch beiden!

Ja ich liefere auf jeden Fall alle Bilder vom Baufortschritt!  Die Pflanzen werden sich erholen denke ich, Wurzeln waren ja noch vorhanden. Dauert nur wieder ne Weile, das hat die Entwicklung natürlich paar Wochen zurückgeworfen. Das Einzige, was mich etwas beunruhigt, ist der hohe Wasserverlust heute. Ich hoffe, der kleine schwarze Teufel hat mit seinen Krallen kein Loch in die Folie getreten! Allerdings war es heut auch sehr heiß und windig, die Sonne knallte da ganz schön drauf, vielleicht ist es auch nur verdunstet... am Abend hab ich noch mal aufgefüllt, morgen früh werde ich es wissen.

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2016)

Daumen sind gedrückt! Das wäre ja echt doppelt ärgerlich....


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2016)

Moin!

Also ich denke, es ist eher normale Verdunstung. Die flachen Bereiche mit Kies und Sand geben viel ab... Heute morgen fehlte etwa 1cm, und das ist soviel wie sonst auch. 

Ich werde das weiter beobachten

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2016)

Schönen guten Abend an alle Mitleser!

Heute wollte ich eigentlich nichts weiter machen, da wir Besorgungen machen mussten und morgen/übermorgen etwas unternehmen. Aber so untätig wollte ich am Nachmittag dann auch nicht rum sitzen.  Hab noch zwei drei Steine an dem Stückchen Weg von gestern weiter gemacht, und dann hörte ich beim Nachbarn gegenüber bekannte Baugeräusche von Steinen, Beton und Kelle...plötzlich kam mir die Idee,  dort mal zu fragen, ob zufällig noch ein  Sack Estrichbeton übrig wäre. Ich brauchte ja nur noch wenig,  und vor den Ausflügen noch in den Baumarkt zu fahren hatte ich keine Lust. Gesagt, getan. Er hatte noch Beton und brauchte ihn auch nicht mehr, und netterweise hat er ihn mir gleich gebracht und angemischt

So konnte ich das letzte Stück Palisaden noch setzen, natürlich wieder total in Eile, um das Zeug noch vor dem Festwerden alles zu verarbeiten. Ganz schön geschwitzt..... Das wird in dem Bereich rechts der Terrasse als Abgrenzung zwischen Miniteich und Hochbeet benötigt, ohne diese ist ja keine Bepflanzung möglich. Daher wollte ich das schon gern vor der Reise fertig haben...und das hat nun überraschenderweise heut geklappt! Hier das Ergebnis:

        


So, nun bin ich durch mit den schwierigsten Arbeiten, ich mach zehn Kreuze!!!!!!


Die letzten Platten zum Haus hin kann ich später noch verlegen, auch den Weg am Rande des linken Palisadenbeetes. Das kann auch nach den Ferien Stück für Stück an den Wochenenden gemacht werden. Hauptsache, ich kann jetzt im Urlaub endlich mit der Bepflanzung der Hochbeete anfangen, soll ja noch anwachsen, und ab da wirds ja reines Vergnügen! Freu mich schon drauf!


Heute hatte der Miniteich wieder einige cm Wasserverlust, aber über Nacht war es ja nur ganz wenig. Also wirds wohl doch an der Verdunstung gelegen haben. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Ich schau mir das nach einigen Tagen nochmal an.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Zurück vom zweitägigen Ausflug und schon wieder bei den Reisevorbereitungen für morgen, habe ich heut mit den Arbeiten am Vorgarten angefangen, die wirklich nur noch Spaß machen, ohne so schwer zu sein.

Der Grünstreifen,  der noch zwischen Miniteich und Hochbeet übrig war, war heute mit dem Finish dran. Zur Erinnerung,  das ist dieser hier:
    

Einen direkten Anschluss des Teichs an das Hochbeet wollte ich vermeiden, da sonst beides zur Pflege schlecht erreichbar wäre.
Ich habe wieder so ein blaues Gitterzeug gegen die Maulwürfe und Unkrautvlies verlegt, darauf Findlinge und Granit-Trittplatten, und das Ganze mit Kieseln aufgefüllt. Dieser Steinweg, den ich spontan meine kleine "Endmoräne" getauft hab, ist quasi eine Notwendigkeit zur Begehung, sie tut aber so, als wäre sie Dekoration. Ausserdem gibt es nen dicken Findling zum Sitzen, auf dem ich in Ruhe das Leben im Teich beobachten kann. In ein paar Nischen zwischen den Steinen habe ich noch Dickblattgewächse gepflanzt,  die können etwas Leben in die Steinwüste bringen, wuchern aber nicht unkontrolliert mit ihren Wurzeln unter den Steinen entlang.

          

Der Bepflanzung der beiden Hochbeete links und rechts der Betonfläche steht nun nichts mehr im Wege.  Das gehe ich nach unserer Reise an und hoffe, dass ich noch einige schöne Dinge unterwegs finde, wie Steine, schöne Ziegel, oder auch noch Pflanzen.

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch erst einmal!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
das sieht doch schon mal super aus!
Na denn, schönen Urlaub, und bring dir was Schönes mit...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2016)

Dankeschön,  Käferchen! Ja ich hoffe,  in Richtung Norden finden sich wieder schöne Steine und evtl. auch paar Unikate aus ner Ziegelei o.ä.
Auch so ein Verkauf in den regionalen Kräutergärten bietet oft Raritäten..ich werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten!
Lg ina


----------



## jule (12. Aug. 2016)

Auch ich wünsche euch einen erholsamen und schönen Urlaub - und dein Vorgarten gefällt mir richtig gut     Bitte weiter berichten...


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2016)

Dankeschön,  Jule! Ich bleibe am Ball!
Lg ina


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Das nenne ich mal ein Gartenprojekt. Wenn man sich da so durchliest, fangen die eigenen Ideen direkt an zu sprudeln. Danke für die Inspiration. Besonders schön finde ich die Idee mit den Hochbeete und dem Miniteich, samt Findling. Die Teichfolie hast du echt gekonnt versteckt. Die Verwüstungen an deinem Teich tun mir leid. Das ist immer ein bißchen schmerzhaft. Aber so richtig lange böse sein kann man da ja auch nicht. Was mich interessiert: Die mehrfarbigen Steine hast du aus dem Baumarkt? Die sehen schön ungewöhnlich aus, nicht so 0815. Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich auch im Sinn. Allerdings wollte ich die selber herstellen: ob das funktioniert, wenn ich einfach Zement einfärbe. Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass es dafür spezielle Farbpigmente gibt (ich glaube Eisenoxid). Was ich im Einzelnen damit bauen möchte, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber eine Mischung aus Natur- und Zementsteinen finde ich gut. 
Ich freue mich auf weitere spannende Berichte von dir. Einen schönen Urlaub. Hast du dir verdient!


----------



## ina1912 (15. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Vogel!

Vielen Dank für das Kompliment! 
Du meinst die Betonsteine für die Mauerruine?  Ja die sind vom Baumarkt, weiter oben ist auch der Link gesetzt, die kannst Du in verschiedenen Farben und Stärken liefern lassen. Ob man die in der Qualität selbst machen kann, weiß ich leider nicht. Sie sind ja nicht nur geflammt eingefärbt, sondern auch noch an den Kanten abgerumpelt. Da sehen sie aus wie Recyclingsteine vom Abbruch.  Und dafür braucht man sicher sehr große schwere Anlagen....
Im Urlaub habe ich mir heut schon eine frostfest gebrannte Keramiktafel gegönnt und eine kleine Steinrose (Hauswurz) in einer Sorte, die mir noch fehlte. Fotos muss ich nachreichen.

Schönen Abend erstmal an Euch alle!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Aug. 2016)

Huhu, da bin ich wieder!

Zurück aus der Rheinsberger Ecke, ist ja wirklich ne traumhafte Landschaft dort!  Haben uns einiges angesehen, nur paddeln wollte der filius nicht mit mir....

Hier erstmal wie versprochen die bilder der urlaubsmitbringsel. Aufgesammelte schöne Kieselsteine sind direkt schon alle verteilt. Die Keramiktafel steht erstmal so an der Mauerruine, 
 

und die Hauswurz habe ich direkt schon eingepflanzt,  sie bekam ein Plätzchen in meiner "Endmoräne":
 


Nach der Woche Abwesenheit war ich natürlich etwas gespannt, wie es auf der Baustelle aussieht. Alles in Ordnung, kein Wasserverlust,  auch keine größeren Schäden von Katzen, Igeln, Mäusen, Mardern, Vögeln und wer sonst noch alles hier vorbei kommt. Das vom Hund zerfledderte __ Hechtkraut lebt noch und wächst weiter. Einen der kleinen Fische habe ich gesehen, der ist jetzt mindestens zwei Zentimeter groß! Mein kleiner brauner Frosch ist auch ordentlich gewachsen (leider noch kein Foto). Der grüne Frosch sitzt da, wo er immer sitzt,  unter dem Ast, rechts im Bild. Das ebenfalls vom Hund abgebissene __ Pfeilkraut hat zaghaft wieder ausgetrieben, links im Bild.
 


Heute bin ich einen guten Schritt weiter gekommen. Die beiden Hochbeete habe ich zur Bepflanzung vorbereitet.  Erst wurde wieder die Baugittermatte verlegt, um die Maulwürfe abzuhalten
   


Dann kam eine Lage Unkrautvlies
   


Dann wurde befüllt, erstmal einige Schippen Lehmboden aus dem Garten (der Aushub vom Miniteich wurde dafür zu 3/4 aufgebraucht). Zum Schluss habe ich das verbleibende Viertel gemischt mit Sand, torffreier Gärtnererde und Lavabruch. Alles schön vermischt und rein, fertig zum Bepflanzen:
   

 


Im Hintergrund der grosse Erdhaufen ist zum Glück nun endlich weg! So langsam wird die Baustelle beräumt..
 

Morgen wird dann endlich gepflanzt! Ich freue mich schon so!

Schönen Sonntagabend wünsche ich noch!

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (21. Aug. 2016)

Moin Ina, 

so frisch erholt aus dem Urlaub hast du ja schon wieder viel geschafft 

Das schaut ja auch fast fertig aus und nun kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen was du dir ausgedacht hast. 
Eine schöne Idee hast du da umgesetzt und dann noch so zügig.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Aug. 2016)

ui danke Lara..... naja die Pläne sind immer da, nur machen muss es ja auch irgendwer. Und hier bin ich an Grenzen gestoßen,  die ich vorher nicht bedacht hatte. Die noch fehlenden Gehwegplatten links der Betonfläche werde ich mir wohl für die Wochenenden im September aufheben, jetzt wird außer Pflanzen nichts mehr gemacht. Muss dringend die überstrapazierten Gelenke etwas auskurieren. Aber zu tun ist trotzdem noch genug,  vor allem will ich auch die Hecke schneiden, wenn alles fertig ist, vorher nicht. Schließlich kann man das dann von der Straße aus sehen....

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Das sieht schon wirklich toll aus  Bin gespannt was du so pflanzt, das macht mir auch immer am meisten Spaß 
Pffff...die Idee mit der Baumatte und dem Vlies unten drunter hätte mir mal kommen sollen, nu ist es zu spät, aber ich behalt das mal im Hinterkopf und klaue sie quasi später, bei den nächsten Hochbeeten 
Eine Ruine will ich in 1,2 Jahren auch noch bauen, wenn ich das bei dir so sehe, brauche ich dann vielleicht dringend einen Miniteich  Schlimm, ich sollte hier nicht lesen, gefällt mir zu gut....


----------



## ina1912 (21. Aug. 2016)

Ach klar, mach das doch! Das Schöne ist ja, dass keine Ruine der anderen gleicht, jeder nach seinem Geschmack und den Steinen, die er auf dem Hof noch so findet. Das ist ein tolles Projekt für Gärtnerinnen, da kann frau so richtig kreativ sein, werkeln, pflanzen und dekorieren!
Wie die blaue Matte heißt,  kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, die stand schon weit mehr als zehn Jahre im Gewächshaus und war mit Sicherheit vom Hausbau übrig. Es ist so ähnlich wie die Gewebematten für den Vollwärmeschutz, auf die man den Putz aufbringt, nur die sind weiß und das Gitter ist engmaschiger.

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Die Ruine ist schon länger geplant, quasi schon vor dem Hauskauf und du hast recht, sie sind alle unterschiedlich  Nur dass dazu auch ganz gut direkt angeschlossene Beete und Miniteich passen könnten, darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen, aber so ist ja immer, man sieht irgendwo was Schönes und schon setzen sich die Zahnrädchen in Gang  Bei dir gefällt es mir jedenfalls wirklich ausgesprochen gut 
Hm...solche Baumatten hatten wir, glaub ich, auch mal, aber das dürfte ja kein Problem sein, da was entsprechendes zu finden, dauert ja eh noch etwas, bis ich die Beete in Angriff nehme Auf die Idee wäre ich allerdings nie gekommen und das obwohl mir unser Maulwurf fröhlich den ganzen Garten umgräbt, pff...


----------



## ina1912 (21. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe mir von der Matte früher immer schon mal Stückchen abgeschnitten,  in meinem großen Staudenbeet im hinteren Garten hab ich auch sehr häufig Maulwürfe, die lieben diesen schweren matschigen Boden. Und für besonders nässeempfindliche Pflanzen hab ich dann mal so ein Stück Gitter eingebuddelt, darauf dann Kies und Sand, weil der Maulwurf sonst wieder alles durcheinander bringt. Zb bei __ Iris und panaschierter __ Palmlilie habe ich das gemacht. Allerdings löst das noch nicht das Schneckenproblem, dort wo es so schattig ist. Und deshalb ziehen diese empfindlichen Pflanzen jetzt um in die Hochbeete im Vorgarten, genau dafür wollte ich sie auch bauen. Da ist mehr Sonne, und in den Hochbeeten kann das Wasser besser abfließen.  Zumindest ist das mein Plan. Nach dem Winter werde ich sehen, ob es funktioniert oder ob wieder alles weggammelt...

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Aug. 2016)

So Ihr Lieben,  heute war Mutti richtig richtig fleißig! Hab durchgezogen von 9:30 bis 19:40 Uhr, und jetzt bin ich richtig platt!

Natürlich konnte ich heute morgen nicht gleich mit dem Bepflanzen beginnen. Ich fand es dann doch etwas zu wenig Substrat in den Hochbeeten. Also Baumarkt. Aber dafür musste ich ja erstmal meine 3 Europaletten verladen, um mir mein Pfand wieder zu holen. Also die drei Dinger erstmal auf den Bollerwagen gebuckelt, raus zum Auto, dann überlegt... wie rein in den Kofferraum?  Also Kisten und Tüten raus, Kofferraumabdeckung rausgeklickt, Rücksitze umgelegt, und rein mit den Paletten. Das hat mich schon mal 20 min gekostet und ich war das erste Mal k.o.  zum Glück musste ich sie bei Hornbach nicht wieder alleine ausladen,  der nette junge Mann fragte vorsichtig,  ob er das machen solle....Ja bitte! Das wär lieb, bin noch aus der Puste vom Einladen!
So, als nächstes gleich nochmal Pflasterklinker ausgesucht, um den Gehweg irgendwann fertig zu kriegen. Mini Granitpflaster waren leider alle, aber nicht so schlimm, die kann ich ein anderes Mal holen. Dann also ne Tüte Sand, ne Tüte Lavabruch, je 25 Liter, und nochmal 50 Liter torffreie Gärtnererde in den Kofferraum gewuchtet. Zuhause alle Tüten und Steine wieder ausgeladen, Kofferraum wieder gerichtet und bestückt, und dann konnte es losgehen.  Substrat gemischt, in die Hochbeete geschüttet,  alles mit der Hacke durchgezogen und geglättet. Sehr schweißtreibend.
Als nächstes noch in den Beeten im hinteren Garten noch paar Findlinge zusammengeklaut, rauf aufs Hochbeet. Ebenso paar schöne Obstbaumäste, die ich mir aufgehoben hatte im Frühjahr, da mussten nur noch die dünnen Zweige ab. Nachdem diese Deko zu meiner Zufriedenheit auf den Hochbeeten arrangiert war, gings ans Bepflanzen. Die kleinen neu gekauften Töpfchen hinzustellen war ja noch leicht. Dann gings aber los, den riesigen Kräuterkasten leer zu machen und aus dem Staudenbeet im Garten die gestern besagten nässeempfindlichen Pflanzen auszubuddeln. Das war eine Schinderei...alles so fest im nassen Lehm,  durchzogen mit Gräsern und weiß der Geier was noch für Unkraut..__ Iris mussten besonders gesäubert und zurückgeschnitten werden...alles mit der Schubkarre nach vorn und erst mal probeliegen in den Hochbeeten. Hab im Garten noch ne alte Keramikamphore gefunden, die hab ich direkt mit ner schönen Steinrose bestückt,  die heut zufällig bei Hornbach mitkommen wollte. Dort hab ich mich auch einer kleinen verkümmerten Kiefer für 2,99 angenommen, die sah so traurig aus. Also kam die auch mit. Brauche ich für den mediterranen Charakter.
Naja, gebuddelt und gepflanzt ohne Mittagspause bis zum Abend, am Ende noch schnell das überstehende Unkrautvlies abgeschnitten (nur für Euch fürs Foto! Das hätte sonst noch Zeit gehabt) und alles schön gewässert, und nun Feierabend!!!
Ich bin dermaßen knülle, aber ich wollte fertig werden. Und hier das Ergebnis:

Linke Seite
   

Rechte Seite
   

Rechte Seite komplett mit Miniteich
 
Übrigens wisst Ihr, was mir heut im Gewächshaus über den Weg gelaufen ist? Ne Packung Ufermatte mit Pflanztaschen,  ca 1 Meter Länge. Wusste gar nicht,  dass ich sowas mal gekauft hatte.... passt aber wie Faust aufs Auge, hab mich richtig über meinen Fund gefreut, hatte nämlich schon überlegt, wo ich auf die Schnelle Ufermatte organisieren kann, damit ich im Miniteich noch die Folie am Übergang zwischen Wasserspiel und Tiefzone verstecken kann. Das dann also vielleicht gleich morgen.
Achja und ne Tüte Unkrautvlies lag da auch noch rum...

Das wars erstmal wieder für heute, schönen Abend wünsche ich noch!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ina
Respekt, was Du alles in der Zeit geschafft hast!  Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du beruflich machst, aber warum bist Du nicht Gartenarchitektin geworden? Du sprühst ja nur so von Ideen!  Aber es sieht alles toll aus! Jetzt erhol' Dich erst mal und pflege Deine Bandscheiben. 
LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. Aug. 2016)

Das ist lieb von Dir, Goldkäferchen! 
Weiß gar nicht,  wo ich zuerst die Pferdesalbe hinschmieren soll....
Na Ihr kennt das ja sicher auch, wenn man solange ne Idee von irgendetwas hat und dann auf der Zielgeraden ist, dann will man's wissen!

Gartengestaltung war schon immer ein Hobby von mir, schon als Kind habe ich immer den schönen Garten meiner Großtante bewundert. Tausend Ideen müssen raus! Nur vieles nicht ohne Weiteres umsetzbar... Beruflich bin ich natürlich Sesselpupser, daher schwächeln halt auch immer wieder die Muskeln, Gelenke und die Puste

Aber ich betrachte das auch als körperlichen Ausgleich zum Job, wenn schon nie Zeit für Sport ist... von daher: kann ich auch immer mein Gewissen dahingehend beruhigen.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,  heute melde ich mich nur kurz. Hab nichts an der Baustelle gemacht,  der Rasen war nach mehr als zwei Wochen überfällig,  ne echte Katastrophe für den Mäher und mich. Total weicher Boden, kam garnicht vorwärts,  und das Gras schon viel zu lang und auch nicht getrocknet nach den Regentagen. Am schlimmsten war der Streifen an der Straße, da kommt nie richtig Sonne hin. 
Ufermatte hab ich noch nicht gelegt.

Die Hochbeete sehen in Ordnung aus, die Pflänzchen haben sich nach dem Pflanzen wieder aufgerichtet und recken ihre Blüten schon der Sonne entgegen:

        

Jetzt geht's erstmal vier Tage nach Dresden,  Hochzeit und auch Zoo und Gartenausstellung im Park Pillnitz. Mal sehen,  was ich mir dort an Inspirationen holen kann.

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Dann erhol dich erstmal ein bisschen, deine Baustelle läuft dir ja nicht weg und sieht ohnehin schon toll aus  Viel Spaß wünsch ich dir und bring uns ein paar Fotos mit


----------



## ina1912 (23. Aug. 2016)

Ja versprochen,  da gibts sicher tolle Fotomotive! Dieses Jahr gibts ne Dauerausstellung zu Ehren eines sächsischen Gärtners, der irgendwann vor 100 Jahren Berühmtheit erlangte, weil er die Gärten von indischen Maharadshas so toll gestaltete, dass sich alle um ihn gerissen haben. Die austellung wird das exotische Thema aufgreifen, denke ich. Und das in einem barocken Park, das kann tolle Kontraste geben. Bin gespannt.

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Oh....das klingt toll! Da möchte man glatt gleich selbst hinfahren  Ich freue mich schon auf Fotos! Schön, dass du uns welche mitbringst *freu*


----------



## ina1912 (23. Aug. 2016)

Kannst es ja schon mal googeln. ...


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Mach ich, aber nicht mehr heute, sonst mach ich noch die halbe Nacht Pläne


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ina.
viel Spaß und viele Inspirationen und vieeele Bilder bitte  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin wieder aus Dresden zurück, aber die Bilder von Pillnitz muss ich später nachliefern, die müssen noch gesichtet und verkleinert werden.
Dafür war aber heut keine Zeit, mein letzter Urlaubstag.... den wollte ich für kleinere Arbeiten an der Baustelle nutzen.
Hecke geschnitten, okay davon gibts jetzt kein Foto, aber damit sieht das ganze Projekt einfach ordentlicher aus.
Dann mit dem Stück Ufermatte die noch sichtbare Folie im Miniteich versteckt, hat gerade so gereicht:
   


Am Abend musste ich dann doch noch probieren, bei der vorderen Ecke am Hauseingang die kleineren Gehwegplatten zu verlegen, war aber am Ende bisschen lustlos, so dass es noch nicht fertig wurde:
   

Eines der Fischchen habe ich gesichtet, ist schon 2,5 cm lang. Der grosse grüne Frosch macht schon ordentlich krach am Mini. Hier noch ein Bild von einem klitzekleinen  grünen Frosch, der entweder neu hinzu kam oder es ist der braune von neulich und der hat sich umgefärbt...keine Ahnung:
 

Das wärs für heute erstmal, schönen Abend noch!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Deine Energie ist echt sagenhaft!  Sieht alles richtig schön aus  Und was du denn da für ein tolles Haus?


----------



## ina1912 (29. Aug. 2016)

Danke schön!  Das Holzhaus meinst Du? Das ist ein gaaanz alter Schuppen, nur mal irgendwann neue Dachpappe und Lasur bekommen.  Und die Geweihe sind ein Dachbodenfund, hat mein Sohnemann von seinem Papa geschenkt bekommen,  und dort war der einzig freie Platz um sie anzuhängen


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Och...für so einen "ollen" Schuppen sehr schön, passt gut ins Bild und Holz hat irgendwie immer sowas heimeliges  Mir gefällts!  Die Geweihe sind hier auch sehr beliebt, an jedem 2. Haus oder Gartenhäuschen hängen sie, das wäre mir jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallihallo!

So die erste Arbeitswoche ist überstanden! Am Wochenende ist direkt wieder Garten dran. Freitag abend wurde nix, bin bei der Nachbarin auf nen köstlich Kaltgetränk hängen geblieben. ...
Heute am Samstag war erstmal der lange überfällige Garten dran, mähen und jede Menge zurückschneiden. Im Vorgarten ist deshalb nicht viel passiert,  ausser, dass ich am Nachmittag etwas weiter mit dem Aufräumen der Baustelle gekommen bin, denn die Sitzgarnitur für die neue Freifläche ist bereits bestellt!

Und dann habe ich heute von einer lieben Forianerin noch zwei terracottafarbene Sumpfiris bekommen, die ich nun eingepflanzt habe. Müssten eigentlich I. fulva sein. Schön durchwurzelte Töpfe. Sie haben ihr Plätzchen am Wasserspiel bekommen, dafür mussten zwei kleinere Sumpiris nochmal umziehen. Rechts im Bild seht ihr nochmal die ganze Galerie der verschiedenen Sumpfiris (I. ensata variegata, I. laevigata, I. versicolor, I kaempferi):

  

Ausserdem hat sich das Rätsel vom letzten Mal mit dem grünen Minifrosch aufgeklärt,  er hat sich nicht umgefärbt, denn den kleinen braunen hab ich heut wieder vor die Linse bekommen:
  

Es sind also insgesamt drei __ Frösche, die da wohnen: ein grüner und ein brauner Minifrosch und ein grüner Teenager-Frosch (der allerdings inzwischen schon ganz schön groß geworden ist). 
Auch konnte ich heute mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Fische als Goldfische identifizieren.  Waren sie am Anfang noch recht hell, sind sie jetzt von oben gesehen ziemlich dunkel. Heute schien ein Sonnenstrahl so günstig in den Teich, dass ich von der Seite sehen konnte, wie die glänzenden Goldschuppen bei einem von ihnen im Bewegen aufblitzten.

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch erstmal!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2016)

Ach so, was ich ganz vergessen habe: ich weiß ja nicht, welche __ Libellen, die ich am Mini schon gesichtet habe (__ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, und dann noch so kleine die ein Paarungsrad machen, ich glaub Hufeisendingens oder Pechlibellen) bereits ihre Eier dort gelegt haben, aber heute waren schon wieder welche zu zweit da, nämlich rote __ Heidelibellen.

Und: ich hab ne Wespe beobachtet, die ins Wasser ditschte beim Trinkversuch, und blieb kurz darin liegen. Aber ich war nicht die einzige Beobachterin..... der Teenager-Frosch hats auch gesehen und schlich sich bereits an. Sie rappelte sich noch aus dem Wasser und schaffte es auf den nächsten Stengel vom Tannenwedel, doch da schnappte er zu! Das wars für sie. Wahrscheinlich macht den Fröschen der Stich im Maul nicht mal was aus.

Ach und dann.... kam eine __ Hornisse zum trinken, da war ich grad beim Kiesel sortieren nach der Pflanzung der __ Iris und konnte nicht sofort weg. Zum Glück kam sie nicht näher als nen Meter....puuuuh!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (3. Sep. 2016)

Moin Ina,

na bei dir ist ja schon mächtig was los am neuen Teich und du warst ja wieder super fleißig. 

Ich freue mich auch immer über solche "Situationen", in denen man der Natur so nahe sein kann.
Oft geht man im Alltag ja achtlos vorüber, aber eigentlich spielt sich das wahre Leben direkt vor der __ Nase ab.

Zur Zeit habe ich auch Babyfrösche an verschiedenen Stellen im Garten gesehen und ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn sie mir vor die Füße hüpfen.
__ Hornissen habe ich im Kompostierung gesichtet.....uii....sind die groß


Dir auch einen erholsamen Sonntag .....


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2016)

Ja das stimmt, es ist schon irgendwie ein kleines Glücksgefühl,  wenn man sich dahin setzt und beobachten kann, was da alles so kreucht und fleucht. Und wie schnell das ging! . Und dann kann man sich sagen: ich hab der Natur wieder zwei Quadratmeter mehr zurückgegeben....
Ich muss nur aufpassen, dass ich nicht so oft dort Pause mache, sonst geht ja nix voran! Hab mich nämlich schon erwischt, dass ich nach jeder kleinen erledigten Gartenarbeit erstmal wieder dahin schleiche und mich auf meinen Findling setze...ist erwiesenermaßen schon der neue Lieblingsplatz!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Genau dafür macht man sich doch die ganze Arbeit, oder? Mein Nachbar meinte letztens zu mir, als ich sagte, dass ich nicht stillsitzen könnte im Garten, man kann auch liegen Und da hat er recht, man muss das auch einfach mal nur genießen und fleißig bist du ohnehin genug 

Dein Teich gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, ich hoffe, es gibt dann mal neue Fotos


----------



## ina1912 (4. Sep. 2016)

Meinst Du den Fischteich im hinteren Garten? Danke für die Blumen!  Aber dieses Jahr gibts da keine Fotos mehr...der ist dermaßen zugewachsen, dass man nichts sieht. Er muss freigeschnitten werden. Wie alles andere im Garten auch, fiel das der Zeit für die Vorgartenbaustelle zum Opfer. Ich bin noch mit mir am Ringen,  ob ich es bald mache und riskiere, dass es gleich nachwächst und ich es vor dem Winter ein zweites Mal machen muss, oder ob ich das Jucken in den Fingern zügele und wirklich bis zum Spätherbst warte, um mir doppelte Arbeit zu sparen.  Erfahrungsgemäß ist es zu dem Zeitpunkt am besten,  da man damit ein Vergammeln der abgestorbenen Pflanzen im Teich verhindert. Letzes Jahr hab ich es nämlich nicht mehr im Herbst geschafft,  und dann musste ich die schlappe Matsche im Frühjahr rausfischen und abreißen.
Ausserdem will ich im Frühjahr gleich mal am Rand einiges wegnehmen,  damit ich im nächsten Jahr mal endlich wieder freien Blick auf die Seerosen habe. Diese Saison musste ich ganz schön über die Randpflanzen hangeln, um mal ein Foto zu machen.

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Oh ja...das mit dem Zügeln kenne ich nur zu gut, ging mir hier im Garten genauso. 
Kurz vor dem Winter hat man wahrscheinlich auch die wenigste Lust sich ausgerechnet die Teichbepflanzung vorzunehmen, zumindest wenn die Temperaturen entsprechend sind. 
Den Tipp muss ich mir aber unbedingt merken, irgendwann muss ich das ja hoffentlich auch mal machen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 

Hab ne Weile nichts Neues zu berichten gehabt, die Alltag hat mich wieder, Schulsachen hatten Priorität.  der eigentliche Garten brauchte dringend Pflege, die Formschnittgehölze und Hecken ihren Spätsommerschnitt, der Rasen sowieso, und außerdem bin ich schon die ganze Woche mit den Vorbereitungen für Mamas Jubiläum beschäftigt...

Trotzdem gibts ein kleines Update:

Hab auf die Schnelle noch ein paar Gartenmöbel geordert, die heute vom Besitzer des pubertierenden Hundes (quasi als Entschädigung ) aufgebaut wurden, denn Besuch der Familie steht an. Mit dem Miniteich und den hochbeeten bin ich ganz zufrieden, alles ist angewachsen, und im Miniteich nach wie vor klares Wasser. Die vom Hund zerlegten Pflanzen wachsen, das __ Pfeilkraut hat seitdem doch schon wieder das vierte Blatt ausgetrieben und der Tannenwedel hat sich durch seine Rupf-Aktion wunderbar dicht verzweigt.  Auch die __ Frösche und Fische sind wohlauf, unzählige __ Libellen waren auf Visite. Nur mit einer Knospe der __ Zwergseerose brauche ich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu rechnen. Aber sicher nächstes Jahr, sie hat bereits über 20 Blätter. Hab nur noch etwas aufgeräumt dort. Sorry für die unscharfen Bilder, war schon am Dämmern und ich habs wieder ohne Lesebrille nicht gesehen beim Knipsen..

    

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Sep. 2016)

N'abend zusammen! 

Nur ganz kurz:

Trubel-Wochenende mit der großen Familienfeier ist erfolgreich absolviert, hier anschliessend auch meine neue Sitzfläche im Vorgarten eingeweiht.  in der Verwandtschaft haben sich tatsächlich zwei Herren gefunden, die mir den großen Findling ins Hochbeet balanciert haben. Voilà,  mein neuer und höherer Sitzstein am Teich:

    

Und ich kann sagen, da sitzt es sich sehr bequem! Nicht mehr so tief... 
Inzwischen hab ich einen großen und zwei kleine grüne __ Frösche gesichtet, die Fische sind unglaublich gewachsen letzte Woche,  haben locker nun 4 cm!

Bis die Tage! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Sep. 2016)

Hallo! 

Ich habe Euch doch glatt das schöne Mitbringsel meiner Verwandtschaft zur Einweihung des neuen Vorgartens vorenthalten, nämlich eine wunderbar duftende alte Rosensorte namens Augusta Luise:

    

Mein Onkel ist nämlich passionierter Gärtner und Rosensammler. Allerdings steht ihr künftiger Platz noch nicht fest.

Am Miniteich ist alles im grünen Bereich,  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.  Ein paar Fadenalgen gab es wegen der Hitze, aber die waren schnell entfernt.
Dabei konnte ich gleich zwei __ Frösche auf einem Foto verewigen, nämlich 1x Mini grün ganz links und 1x Mini braun ganz rechts:

  

Im angrenzenden Feuchtbeetbereich fangen nun die __ Primeln erneut an zu blühen, ich finde, sie haben fast rosenartige Blüten:

  

Mehr gibts nicht zu berichten, weiter gepflastert hab ich noch immer nicht.

Schönen Abend und
Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallihallo an diesem tollen Altweibersommersonntag (zumindest in BRB)!

Ich war ein bisschen fleißig,  habe meine Pflasterarbeiten ein Stück weiter betrieben. Nur leider gingen mir die Minigranitwürfel aus... schade, wär sonst an der Ecke fertig geworden:

    


Ausserdem hab ich mich ab mittags auf meine neue Terrasse in die Sonne gesetzt und das schöne Gefühl der Zufriedenheit genossen, diesen Vorgarten von öde auf gemütlich gewandelt zu haben. So ein wenig Stolz kann man sich schon mal gönnen, wenn der Blick rundum schweift, obwohl noch einiges zu tun ist:

            
        

Übrigens, beim Blick in den Miniteich musste ich feststellen,  dass es sogar VIER (!!!) Fische sind.... na das wird lustig mit dem Einfangen vor dem Winter!
Die Pflanzen sind super angegangen, Sumpfiris treiben neu aus, __ Hecht- und __ Pfeilkraut stehen auch gut da. Hier noch ein Bild von zwei Fröschchen, einer links auf dem Stein am Wasser, einer rechts unter der Silberkugel:

  

Einen schönen Sonntagabend gewünscht! 

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2016)

Respekt. Und da kannst du mehr als nur ein bisschen Stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Danke,  René!
Vor allem macht das etwas selbstbewusster, was die diversen weiteren Änderungswünsche im Garten betrifft!  Nun, der Winter wird lang sein und ich werde viel Zeit zum Luftschlösserbauen haben!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Baustelle kann man das nun nicht mehr nennen...kaum zu glauben, Teich und Beet sehen aus, als stünden sie schon mindestens 1 Jahr so...am besten gefällt mir aber dein Pflaster und generell deine Steinarbeiten, sowas könnte ich niemals, schon gar nicht in der Zeit, wirklich total schön geworden   Was mich auf die Frage bringt, wenn das dein Vorgarten ist, wie sieht dann der eigentliche Garten aus?


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

Danke schön für das Kompliment

Ich arbeite gern mit Steinen, das ist wenigstens haltbar. Und bunte Steine sehen immer interessant aus.  Ein paar Gartenbilder sind in meiner Galerie. ..

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (19. Sep. 2016)

Ina, ist wirklich toll geworden, gefällt mir auch


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

Danke, Ihr motiviert mich wirklich mit Eurem Zuspruch! Aber hebt euch noch was für die Bilder auf, wenn dann irgendwann WIRKLICH alles fertig ist 


Und für alle, die sowas auch machen wollen:  ein paar bunte Steine in Splitt zu verlegen und mit dem Gummihammer plan zu klopfen, ist kein Hexenwerk! Zumindest wenn man das ganze nur unter dem Motto "meine Kreativ-Ecke im Garten" laufen lässt und nicht den Anspruch höchster Qualität an die Tragfähigkeit und Belastbarkeit hat...sprich: oft begangene oder befahrene Flächen unbedingt dem Profi überlassen!

Bin übrigens noch auf der Suche nach schwarzen Basalt-Pflastersteinen in 5x5x5 cm..weiß jemand, wo ich die bekomme? Die würden sich super in dem Patchwork machen. Vor allem bei Regen sind solche Pflastermixe ein schöner Anblick!


Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

Und zwar suche ich diesen Basaltpflasterstein, die Größe ist auch für mich brauchbar,  der ist 6x4x4 cm:
https://www.bauhaus.info/pflaster/basaltpflaster-/p/20626866

Nur dicker als 5cm sollte er nicht sein, da meine Gehwegplatten auch nur ca 4,5 cm sind.


----------



## Erin (19. Sep. 2016)

Ich glaube günstiger bekommst du ihn kaum, warum nimmst du nicht den? Ansonsten würde ich mal in der Bucht schauen


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

Günstig wäre der, aber er ist schon seit mindestens zwei Monaten nicht auf Lager. ..


----------



## Erin (19. Sep. 2016)

*möp* Was ein Mist....ein Baustoffhandel vielleicht? In der Bucht habe ich ein Angebot in Polen gesehen, perfekt für dich, aber 3 Stunden Fahrt von Berlin...dürfte etwas weit sein, es sei denn, du möchtest noch Sightseeing machen


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> werde viel Zeit zum Luftschlösserbauen haben!


ja das ist immer am schönsten 


ina1912 schrieb:


> bunte Steine sehen immer interessant aus





ina1912 schrieb:


> aber er ist schon seit mindestens zwei Monaten nicht auf Lager


Das ist normal, da sich die Gartenbausaison dem Ende nähert,  leider
Alles was noch als Bezugsquellen in frage kommt, ist erheblich teurer, leider 
wie hier zB http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Basalt-Pflaster_4_cm_-_6_cm_25_kg/_Sack/1902402


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

René,  die Idee ist gar nicht doof, im Gegenteil! Da kostet das Kilo 44 cent, in dem Sack sind 25 kilo, die etwa 0,3 qm Fläche ergeben. Mehr brauche ich ja nicht. Sind ja nur Lückenfüller wie die kleinen Granitwürfel, die Ihr auf den Fotos oben seht. Hätte sie zwar lieber einzeln ausgesucht und gekauft, aber so gesehen sind die einzelnen teurer, die kosten nämlich bei Bauhaus 35 cent pro Stück, wiegen ja höchstens 200g aber kein ganzes kilo pro Stück! also deutlich preiswerter in der 25 kilo Packung
Ich muss mal gucken, wo der nächste Obi hier ist...
Danke Dir für den Tipp!

Erin, danke fürs Suchen! Meine Recherche hat auch einige bei den üblichen Plattformen gebracht, aber natürlich nicht die Kleinstmengen, wie ich sie brauche, sondern im BigBag. So ab 400 Euro...da hätt ich zuviel übrig

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (19. Sep. 2016)

Oh schön....das passt doch und da bekommst du sie bestimmt, kannst auch im Internet gucken, ob sie in der Filiale vorrätig sind


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

Ja, hab ich schon, Spandau ist die nächste. Aaaaber: schlechte Bewertung bekommen,  da nicht annähernd würfelförmig


----------



## Erin (19. Sep. 2016)

Ich würde es mir mal angucken, kaufen muss man ja nicht....scheint aber echt schwer zu sein, da an kleine Mengen heranzukommen, wenn man es in der Größe überhaupt findet...doof!


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2016)

Ina, 
hast du schon mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen nachgeschaut ? 
Da hat man des öfteren Glück, daß man Reste von Leuten bekommt, die zuviel gekauft haben.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Anne! 
Ja mal grob geschaut hatte ich, aber nichts passendes gefunden bisher, meist zuviel,  oder nicht schwarz, oder nur so Schotter, der sich nicht Pflastet nennen sollte...
Aber ich suche weiter!

Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (20. Sep. 2016)

Moin ina,

ruf doch da mal an http://www.natursteinwerk-rathenow.de/
vielleicht haben die reste fuer dich.

ansonsten da 

gruss marco


----------



## ina1912 (20. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Marco!
Danke für den Tipp! Die raab k....er filialen in der Nähe haben meine gesuchten Natursteine nicht im Sortiment. Habe aber eben nen netten Kollegen beauftragt,  der in der Nähe von Obi wohnt, die Teile im 25kg-Sack mal anzusehen. Lt Foto sind die ganz okay, zumindest haben sie 12 Kanten und 8 Ecken, also sind kein Schotter sondern tatsächlich Pflaster und man kann  pflastern damit. Ich denke, die werde ich mit mitbringen lassen.

Sobald ich sie habe, werd ich sie Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Heute gibt es Neuigkeiten.  Auf die naheliegendsten Dinge kommt man immer zuletzt!
Aber von vorn:

Obi hat die schwarzen Basaltpflastersteine, mein lieber Kollege hat sie sogar fotografiert für mich. Da mich die Nachricht blöderweise erst erreichte, als er schon weg war aus dem Baumarkt , wollte er sie mir dann am nächsten Tag holen. Leider ist er nun krank geworden und meine Steine liegen mind. bis nächste Woche noch dort. Naja, dachte ich, hab noch genügend andere Arbeiten...
Aaaaber. ..da ich heut im Nachbarort zu tun hatte, machte ich dort nen kleinen Abstecher in die Baumschule. So zum Überbrücken vielleicht ne Pflanze zum einbuddeln finden. Dann fiel mir ein, dass die ja auch noch eine nichtöffentliche Fläche mit allen möglichen Materialien (Natursteine, Betonplatten und -pflaster) haben, die aus ihren GaLaBau-Aufträgen übrig geblieben sind. (Dort hab ich schon mal ne Fuhre kantige Natursteine für meinen Eiskellerberg geholt, um die Erdhänge etwas abzustützen und damit für die Pflanzen das Wasser nicht gleich wegläuft. ) Ein Verkaufssortiment für sowas haben die nämlich eigentlich nicht. Also ich den Chef gefragt. Und der wiegte bedächtig den Kopf hin und her.....ick jeh ma kieken, meint er.... und kam 5 Min später mit diesen hier wieder:

 

Da stand noch ne schöne Kiste voll, etwas lehmverschmutzt, aber gute Formen, also nen Eimer voll erstmal eingesackt. Hellgrauen Granit hatte er auch, aber die hatte ich gestern schon im Baumarkt geholt.
Bin ganz happy damit, denn Preis war pi mal Daumen,  weder gezählt noch gewogen,  und da liegen noch genug andere, wenn sie nicht reichen sollten. Er wird die ja sonst auch nicht so leicht mehr los, wenn sie nicht auf der Verkaufsfläche liegen, sondern quasi im Archiv. .. Bisschen geliebäugelt hab ich noch mit grünem Granit,  der bei denen in der Einfahrt verpflastert war, aber davon war keiner übrig, und der war auch nicht in Minigrösse.

Und dann...schlich ich um die vorgebohrten Quellsteine im Eingangsbereich herum. Da standen wunderbare Granitsteine.....

Einer davon war ganz bezaubernd, hellgrauer Granit mit rosa Adern....

   

Na und den Rest könnt Ihr Euch sicher denken.....

Eingesackt, bezahlt, zuhause mit der Nachbarin ausgeladen und sofort installiert! Wollt ich schon immer mal haben. Und so siehts aus:

       

Kind sagt: Mama, was haste jetzt schon wieder angestellt.....



Ja ick weeß,  jetzt sagt vielleicht der ein oder andere, schade, der Quellkübel war auch schön! Ja das stimmt, der war auch schön! Aber innen schon ganz schön grün mittlerweile,  und im Winter müsste er geleert werden, damit er nicht kaputt friert. Evtl wird er später noch andernorts mit einer neuen Pumpe eingesetzt. Oder einfach bepflanzt.

Am Wochenende wird gepflastert!

Euch noch einen schönen Abend!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (22. Sep. 2016)

Ich würd ja kichern, wenn man es hören könnte.... Der sieht aber auch wirklich toll aus  Und bevor ich es vergesse...der Kübel gefiel mir auch 
Glückwunsch zu den deinen Steinen, manchmal passt es einfach und wenn man mal fragt.... Sollte man echt öfter mal tun. Hast du denn jetzt alles beisammen?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Sep. 2016)

Hi, Ina
dein Quellstein paßt wie Faust auf's Auge  Das ist Dir wirklich alles superschön gelungen!  Respekt!
Mal sehen, was noch so aus den "Luftschlössern" wird! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. Sep. 2016)

Hihi, ob ich alles zusammen hab? Ich sag mal so, wenn ich irgendwo was Schönes sehe, was mich zu neuen Ideen inspiriert, kann ich meine Vorgarten Oase auch noch in die eine oder andere Richtung verbreitern

Für den jetzigen Bedarf ist alles da, ggf müssen ein paar Pflasterklinker oder Sand/Splitt nachgekauft werden, wenn die vorhandenen alle werden....

Die weiteren Materialien, die benötigt werden, um  den Vorgarten rund um die Sitze insgesamt fertig zu stellen, um ihn "ordentlich" zu machen, sind eigentlich für diese Saison nicht mehr geplant. Die ganzen Hecken und die Himbeeren am Schuppen sollen noch ne ordentliche Mähkante bekommen, damit der Robo nöchste Saison fahren kann. Aber damit hab ich es jetzt nicht so eilig, das wird ja auch kein schlimmer Aufriss mehr und Kreativität fordert es auch nicht soooo viel.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo und N'abend zusammen!

So, wieder ein Punkt auf der to-do-Liste abgehakt!
Die gesamte Fläche bis zur Terrasse ist nun fertig gepflastert.

Der breite Teil des Wegs war ja schon als erste Etappe der Mission fertig, ein Stück weiter nach links dann Mitte des Sommers,
     

es fehlte noch die Doppel-Ecke am Hauseingang, sozusagen die Anbindung an das Rosen+Hortensienbeet.
Hab ich zwar früher schon gepostet, aber zur Erinnerung noch mal vorher-, zwischendurch- und nachherbilder.

Das war ganz am Anfang,  bevor etwas begonnen wurde:
 

Dann im Urlaub die Grasnarbe entfernt:
 

Alte Gehwegplatten verlegt:
   

Dann vor einigen Tagen die ersten Pflastersteine und Klinker eingefügt:
   

Und heut endlich fertig geworden, vor allem dank der schönen schwarzen Basaltpflastersteine:
       
  

Mann war das eine Friemelei unter den Sträuchern! Hat etliche Stunden gedauert, und da ist das "Einmassieren" des Fugensands mit dem Handfeger noch nicht mitgerechnet. Hat bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit gedauert, daher die Fotos auch etwas schummrig.

Morgen sollte es dann endlich HINTER der Stufe weitergehen...

Liebe Grüsse und einen schönen Abend noch!

Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> und da ist das "Einmassieren" des Fugensands mit dem Handfeger noch nicht mitgerechne


Ich kenne das eigentlich eher als einspülen mit dem Schlauch???


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2016)

Nee, so ne Sauere wollte ich in direkter Nachbarschaft des Beets nicht machen, dann hätte ich die ganze nährstoffreiche und unkrautsamenreiche Erde in den Fugen gehabt.. beim Einfegen ist der Sand erstmal feucht und rutscht nicht gut. Als er trocken war, rieselte er dann schön in die Fugen. Den Rest wird jetzt der angesagte Regen richten, dann wird es weiter in den Splitt gespült.

In Sachen Pflasterung ist nicht wirklich etwas passiert. Mal gerade so, dass ich etwas mehr von der Grasnarbe am letzten we entfernt habe. Die Feierabende dieser Woche habe ich mit Sprengen, Mähen und Zurückschneiden verbracht, alles dringend nötig. Und nicht zu vergessen mit FEGEN. Leider hat der starke Wind letztens soviel Dreck von den Bäumen geweht, dass ich meine Wege nichg mehr erkennen konnte....

    

Aber wenigstens war ich jeweils auf den Heimwegen von der Arbeit diese Woche noch rührig und habe verschiedene Händler aufgesucht. Ich habe ich mich bevorratet mit allen  noch nötigen Materialien für den letzten unfertigen Weg: Pflastersteine in rotem und grauen Granit, schwarzem Basalt, noch zur Sicherheit ein paar zusätzliche Gehwegplatten in sandgelb, da neine alten nicht reichen dürften. Ausserdem mit roten und braunen Pflasterklinkern. Es gab noch mehr Farben, aber zu bunt will ich es nun auch nicht machen, soll ja auch zu dem schon fertigenTeil beim Hortensienbeet passen.

    


Sobald es weiter geht, halte ich Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden. 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Melde mich mal mit einem kurzen Zwischenstand, so prickelnd ist ja das Wetter für die Gartenarbeit nicht. Samstag war es saukalt. Aber mit der richtigen Bekleidung kann man es ja aushalten,  daher an diesem We wenigstens einige ungeliebte Dinge erledigt, um den Weg für alles Weitere vorzubereiten.

Während meine Ma gestern meine Baumbank neu lasierte, die sie neulich schon abgeschliffen hatte, hab ich mich an die 40x40x5 Betonplatten (die guten aus den 70ern!) gemacht. Auf dem rechten Bild stehen sie im Hintergrund hinter den neueren:
   
 Vermischen will ich die beiden Sorten nicht, da die neuen nur 4cm stark sind.
Die alten standen jetzt nur noch im Weg und sollen für die Erweiterung der Wege im hinteren Garten benutzt werden,  denn da liegen solche schon. Hab so knapp 30 davon also in den Garten gekarrt und in der Nähe ihres künftigen Einsatzortes abgestellt, dann kann es im zeitigen Frühjahr gleich losgehen. Die neueren Gehwegplatten,  die vor etwa 10 Jahren im Rasen des Vorgartens als Trittsteine versenkt wurden, hab ich dann noch schön nach Farben aufgestapelt, um es dann einfacher beim Verlegen des letzten Wegstücks am Hochbeet zu haben:
 

Am Samstagnachmittag hat Ma dann die Bank fertig gestrichen,  während ich ein Gestrüpp von rankendem Geissblatt nebst Fliedertrieben und eines eingewachsenen Rankbogens aus meiner Zypressenhecke geschnitten hab. Puh, das war auch lange fällig! Man sieht richtig das große Loch in der Hecke. Ich hoffe,  nun kommt wieder genug Licht ran, damit das zuwächst!
 

Das mit den Betonplatten hat mir zwar den Abend mit Wärmflasche aufm Ischiasnerv eingebracht, aber Bewegung tut ja gut! Heute tat  dann natürlich auch wieder beidseitig der Tennisarm weh, aber Sohnemann, der irgendwie Therapeut werden will, wenn er gross ist, hat mir den linken Arm schön getaped, das ging gleich besser. Bei angenehmeren Temperaturen im Nieselregen habe ich dann für das letzte Wegstück am Hochbeet die verbliebene Grasnarbe entfernt, dann alles etwas eingeebnet:
   

und anschließend die Reihe Findlinge, welche die Strauchpflanzung begrenzen, nochmal neu gelegt. Dabei musste auch der Wacholder unten rum etwas mit der Astschere bearbeitet werden...
   

 Aber nun ist Mittagspause,  weiter geht's heut nicht, der Boden ist einfach zu matschig...

Dann bis demnächst und Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagnachmittag!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Okt. 2016)

Und übrigens Herbstdeko gibt's natürlich auch schon!


    

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (15. Okt. 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Kleines Update:

Trotz wetterbedingter Motivationsschwierigkeiten habe ich ein bisschen weiter gemacht. Das Unkrautvlies ist verlegt, zwei Schubkarren Splitt verteilt, und einige Terrassenplatten verlegt.

         
 Die Anbindung an die Terrasde sollte jetzt aber auch die größte Hürde gewesen sein, der Rest läuft dann Richtung Rasen aus. Und dann kam, was kommen musste, der Splitt ist alle. Mist. Lust in den Baumarkt zu fahren habe ich jedenfalls keine, dann war es das erstmal für dieses Wochenende. Ist ja nicht so, dass nicht im Haus und im Garten noch genügend andere Arbeit warten würde...hab demnächst einige freie Tage in den Ferien, dann wird das nachgeholt.

Hier noch schnell zwei Bilder aus dem Vorgarten von den schön gefärbten Hortensienblüten. Und sogar die Clematis blüht noch mal:

   

Schönes Wochenende!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Okt. 2016)

N'abend zusammen!

So, endlich ein paar Tage frei! Habe den ersten Urlaubstag genutzt, Grünschnitt weggefahren und neuen Splitt geholt. Nun reicht er aber diesmal wirklich. Da es am Nachmittag nicht regnete und ich auch voller Tatendrang war, wollte ich den Gehweg weiter bearbeiten, damit endlich alle Steinstapel wegkommen. Werde noch genügend Herbstarbeiten machen müssen, und da will ich die unfertige Baustelle nicht mehr haben. Und ich hatte auch richtig Lust dazu und die Knochen hatte ich ja etwas geschont letzte Woche.
 Also Splitt verteilt und alle großen Terrassenplatten an den Mann bzw ins Splittbett gebracht. Zwei kleinere graue bleiben nun übrig, dafür brauche ich mehr Klinker wie es aussieht, aber das ist kein Drama. Ich mache hier an der Stelle nochmal zehn Kreuze, die schweren Platten liegen, sind waagerecht genug für meine Verhältnisse,  das war nochmal eine mentale Hürde.
     

Bedeutet,  ich kann mich am Wochenende,  wenn das Wetter schöner werden soll, fröhlich mit den kleinen bunten Pflastersteinen vergnügen, was ja auch wirklich Spaß macht. Dick angezogen, musste ich auch nicht frieren, hätte lieber noch weiter gemacht, aber jetzt ist es zu dunkel und die Füße sind ganz schön kalt geworden in den Gummistiefeln. Und der Gummihammer wurde gegen Ende auch immer schwerer.....

Ach ja, noch zwei Bilder von den immer noch wundervoll blühenden und farbwechselnden __ Hortensien und der zum Herbst nocheinmal erblühten Clematis:

   

Erstmal allen einen schönen Freitagabend!
Lg ina


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2016)

Erstmal starke Leistung für eine Frau. Nicht jeder hat den Nerv und alles andere sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen. 

Aber wirkt der Weg nicht etwas unruhig auf dich?
Es sind ja doch sehr viele verschiedene Materialien und Farben die du verwendest.
Dazu alles rechteckig und zackig.
Ein paar schöne Trittsteine hätten hier vielleicht besser gepasst?


----------



## Erin (21. Okt. 2016)

Wenn ich das so sehe, möchte ich am liebsten selbst gleich eine Ladung Steine bestellen  Das sieht soooo toll aus mit den verschiedenen Farben und Größen  Du hättest vielleicht doch Gartenarchitektin werden sollen


----------



## ina1912 (21. Okt. 2016)

Danke Erin, ick seh schon wir haben eine gemeinsame Geschmacksschnittmenge 

Flori, danke auch Dir für das Kompliment!  Trittsteine im Rasen sind aber keine Option mehr für mich, die hatte ich gerade alle entfernt. Es sieht in der Tat im Moment sehr bunt aus, weil nass und zum Teil noch nasse Erde dran. Ausserdem schaut am Rand noch das schwarze Vlies raus. Ich habe die selben Materialien schon auf der anderen Seite der Sträucher verwendet, schau mal weiter oben, wenn alles trocken, ordentlich eingesandet und abgefegt ist, ist das Steinbild deutlich ruhiger. Und mir gefällt eben genau das mit den verschiedenen Materialien. 

Lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Okt. 2016)

moin Ina,
mal was ganz anderes als das 'übliche Pflastern'.
Wie bist Du darauf gekommen, irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## ina1912 (22. Okt. 2016)

Moin Eva-Maria!

Ja, mir hat so etwas schon immer gefallen.  Schon früher ist mir sowas in anderen Gärten oder in Zeitschriften aufgefallen. Ich warte schon lange auf eine Gelegenheit, so etwas selbst zu machen, und nun hatte ich die beim Umbau meines Vorgartens. Mosaike an sich aus neuen Steinen sind schon toll, aber am meisten gefällt mir der Gedanke des Recycling. Wenn Ihr Ralf Dammasch von AB INS BEET kennt, der ist ein großer Verfechter dieser Idee. Er ist übrigens auch Ausbilder bei einer Handwerkskammer und hat ein entsprechendes Projekt mit seinen Absolventen auf dem Gelände der Ausbildungsstätte durchgezogen, was mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen hat (ich fand das neulich durch Zufall im Netz bei der Suche nach Bildern von Pflastermix, Pflastermosaik, Recyclingpflaster). Es hat etwas Behutsames und Nachhaltiges, wenn man alte Ziegel oder Platten abklopft und reinigt und sie zusammen mit einigen neuen so verwendet, dass sie wieder eine oder mehr Generationen lang ihren Dienst tun. Oder einfach aufmerksam und wirtschaftlich mit Restposten umgehen; bei vielen liegen übrig gebliebene Steine auf dem Hof, und die Händler bieten Reste günstig an. Das Gleiche gilt ja für Mauern oder Fliesen-Mosaike im Haus. Es drückt sehr viel Liebe zum Detail und zum Material aus, finde ich.

So etwas passt ja nun nicht überall hin, bei mir aber schon, ich hatte vieles übrig, und der allergrößte Vorteil ist bei mir hier der Umstand, dass ich keinesfalls Platten und Steine zuschneiden will und kann. Was liegt also näher, als die Lücken mit kleinen Pflastersteinen zu füllen..

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Okt. 2016)

Wir haben auf der Rückseite des Hauses, zum Garten hin mal eine Hausecke so gestaltet. Das hat ein Bekannter von mir nach meinen Wünschen gelegt im Zuge der Umrandung des Hauses mit einer Spritzschutzkante. Da sind alte quadratische Ziegel, dann maurische Zementfliesen (ein Dachbodenfund), dazu nur ein paar neue gelbe Betonplatten. Liegt mittlerweile auch schon fast zehn Jahre und ist immer etwas bemoost, aber ich möchte es nicht missen. An den Wänden sind Fliesenandenken an Urlaube in allen möglichen Mittelmeerländern.

    

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Okt. 2016)

Mahlzeit! 

Planmäßig kam heute die Sonne raus, also bestes Wetter zum Pflasern! Hier schon mal die rechte Randbegrenzung fast fertig. Habe zum Stabilisieren bereits eine erste Ladung Sand in die Fugen getan, der kann nun nachrutschen. Natürlich noch nicht ordentlich abgefegt. Zumindest lässt sich jetzt erahnen, wie das ganze farblich nachher aussehen wird.
    

Blöderweise habe ich zuwenig Klinker, obwohl ich gestern im Baumarkt Splitt holen war! Hab mit keiner Silbe daran gedacht, die Klinker vorher mal durchzuzählen  
Nun muss ich heut abend noch einmal da hin gurken, sonst kann ich Sonntag nicht weiter machen... da hab ich ja jetzt Lust dazu

Naja, die Sonne ist jetzt hinter Wolken verschwunden, dann lieber erstmal ein Mittagspäuschen! 

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2016)

Tja Ina, das kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Sitze auch gerade im Baumarkt  
und mach dabei auch noch schnell eine kleine Mittags - Kaffeepause


----------



## ina1912 (23. Okt. 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Habe fertig!

Der Pflasterweg am Hochbeet wurde heute vollendet. Bin happy, vor allem, weil das soo viel Spaß gemacht hat!  Ich könnte noch weiter irgendwo bunte Steinchen legen....
Hier die Gesamtansicht:

   
   


Ich bin froh, dass nun endlich die alten Steine eine neue Verwendung gefunden haben. Auch ein paar richtig alte graue Gehwegpflastersteine vom Schutt, Basalt glaube ich, konnten eingearbeitet werden; das macht das ganze lebendiger, als wenn ich nur die neuen Granitwürfel genommen hätte. Hier ein paar Details:

       


Hier das Ende, die Rasenabschlusskante muss später noch betoniert werden. Dafür nehme ich dickere Pflastersteine,  ca 6 cm, und ein paar ebenso dicke dreieckige Terrassenplatten

 

Schönen Sonntagnachmittag Euch allen!

Lg ina


----------



## mitch (24. Okt. 2016)

Hi Ina,
dein _*Hundertwasser*_ Weg ist richtig  geworden.


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, total schön geworden 
Und alte Dinge neu zu verwenden bzw wieder zu verwenden finde ich auch toll, zum einen hat es Charme, zum anderen sind viele Dinge viel zu schade zum Wegwerfen, vom Umweltaspekt jetzt mal abgesehen, das ist bei Steinen ja nicht ganz so wild.
Könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen etwas ähnliches vor meiner geplanten Steinruine zu machen, vorausgesetzt ich traue mich....bin immer noch platt, dass du das ganz allein so gewuppt hast, sieht echt alles top aus )


----------



## ina1912 (24. Okt. 2016)

Dankeschön! Aber für Dich sollte das überhaupt kein Problem sein, Du hast doch einen Schubkarrenschieber und Spatenschwinger? Den Boden vorzubereiten, ist das Schlimmste, und da habe ich jetzt auch nicht so eine Schicht wie unter Einfahrten drunter, weil mir das zu aufwendig war. Lass ihn das machen, die Steine legen sich dann von ganz allein drauf. Dann nur noch Splitt/Sand rein und fertig!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Der singt schon immer, _Ich bin nur der Äppelboy, _will gar nicht wissen, was er dann trällert  Aber das Ist ja noch ein bisschen hin, vielleicht kriege ich ihn bis dahin überredet 
Wie tief hast du denn abgetragen?


----------



## ina1912 (24. Okt. 2016)

Nur die Grasnarbe weg, das sind wielleicht 8 cm gewesen, dann richtig festgetrampelt, Vlies drauf und dann paar cm Splitt.  Aber auch nur, weil das kein Hauptweg ist, ist ja nur ne Befestigung zwischen den Beeten. Ansonsten brauchts schon minimum 15 cm Schotter und dann Splitt. Dafür brauchte ich aber keine seitliche Rollschicht einzubetonieren, denn an den Seiten  ist ja schon alles befestigt.


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Hm...da brauche ich wohl etwas mehr, denn da soll ja eine Sitzecke hin  Muss ichmir mal Gedanken drüber machen...danke dir


----------



## ina1912 (24. Okt. 2016)

Ja das ist ja kein Problem. Du brauchst nur einen  Platz, wo Du die abgetragene Erde hinschaffen kannst (oder lässt), und dann jemanden, der das Material für den Unterbau da rankarrt. Das obendrauf schaffst Du allein. Ein Brett zum Abziehen des Materials, in dem verlegt wird, und ein Gummihammer zum Festklopfen, am besten nen dicken Pflasterstein noch dazwischen beim Hämmern. Wichtig ist nur, das alle Steine gleich dick sind, alles andere ist zu hohe Schule und nur was für die Profis


----------



## ina1912 (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich melde mich zurück aus der Winterpause mit Fotos vom Vorgarten, der jetzt in seine erste volle Saison geht.
Die Bestandsaufnahme nach dem Frost und teilweise sehr trockenen Phasen ergab fast nur Positives:

Die Pflanzen in den Hochbeeten haben - bis auf zwei ganz kleine Ausnahmen - den Winter ausgezeichnet überstanden, das Substrat war wohl locker genug, um nicht zum Eisklotz zu werden.
Alle Pflanzen tun genau das, was ich erhofft hatte und was sie im vorherigen Quartier nicht taten: Fetthennen und __ Iris und __ Lavendel sowie Thymian treiben wirklich kräftig aus und ich verspreche mir von denen auch reichlich Blüten. Sonnenliebende Storchschnäbel haben bereits wieder dicke Polster gebildet.
Im Herbst hatte ich verschiedenste __ Frühblüher-Zwiebeln gesteckt, und alle haben kräftig ausgetrieben! Als erstes waren vor ca zwei Wochen die weißen Krokusse zu sehen.

     

Das war heute:
   
Als nächstes werden weiße __ Narzissen und Hyazinthen sowie __ Tulpen in schwarz, rot und creme erblühen. Noch später gibt es dann weiße Allium und Sterngladiolen.
Fotos gibts natürlich davon dann auch.

Der Miniteich hat den Winter ebenfalls gut überstanden; das __ Hechtkraut stand tief genug, um vor Frost geschützt zu sein, es treibt bereits wieder aus. Auch Blätter der __ Zwergseerose sind schon zu sehen. Die kleine Sammlung verschiedener Sumpfiris zeigt auch keine Ausfälle, sicher kann ich auch hier mit schönen Blüten rechnen. Im Teich war natürlich ein Haufen Dreck, den ich so nach und nach rausfische ( daher gibts noch kein Foto). Ein Fischchen schon gesichtet!  Auch Solarpumpe und Quellstein habe ich gestern wieder in Betrieb genommen,  alles funktioniert!

Das wären schonmal die ersten Frühlungsaufnahmen hier, bin eigentlich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ganzen.  Und vor allem:  es ist endlich mal Ordnung im Vorgarten!

   
Lg und schönen Start in die Woche!
Ina


----------



## laolamia (3. Apr. 2017)

der gelbe strauch ist toll. blueten und eier gleichzeitig


----------



## ina1912 (3. Apr. 2017)

Moin! 
Jaaa.....schau mal in "Wie sieht es 2017 an Euren Teichen aus", da hab ich den pfirsichblütigen Eierbaum mit auf dem Foto

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Moin Ina,

schön, dass du wieder da bist  
Dein Vorgarten sieht echt toll aus, eigentlich eher ein richtiger Garten und nicht nur "ein bisschen vor dem Haus"
Bin mal gespannt, wie es im Sommer aussieht, wenn es im Frühjahr schon so schön ist...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, Ina
willkommen zurück aus der Winterpause.
Sieht doch alles toll aus, da hat sich die Mühe doch gelohnt!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2017)

Hallo liebe Mitleser!

Ganz auf die schnelle noch ein paar Bilder von heute:

        
Die weißen Hyazinthen sind aufgeblüht, die kleinen weißen Traubenhyazinthen auch fast, war nur nicht nah genug dran. Um den Miniteich ergrünt so langsam auch alles, das __ Pfennigkraut hat hohe Blütenstengel, und die Schlüsselblume in der schmalen Sumpfzone ist klasse wiedergekommen, das war ne Topfpflanze vom letzten Frühjahr! 

Die nächsten Fotis gibt's, wenn die __ Tulpen aufgeblüht sind.

Lg ina


----------



## Ida17 (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Ina,

ein tolles Projekt mit einem richtig schönen Ergebnis! Da weiß man doch bestimmt nicht wo man zuerst hingucken soll, bei der Detailreiche 
Dein Fred wird aktiv mitverfolgt, also immer schön Bilder hochladen


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2017)

Danke schön Ida!  Klar lade ich Bilder hoch, wenn es neue Blüten gibt! Hauptsache, das wird nicht zu langweilig, wenn ich immer nur das selbe Blumenbeet fotografiere...
Eines kann ich auf jeden Fall schon mal sagen: ich habe die monatelange Bauerei im letzten Sommer wirklich nicht bereut!  Es ist schon ein ganz erheblicher Gewinn dabei herausgekommen, sowohl fürs Auge, als auch für die Entspannungspausen, die ich dort genießen kann, und natürlich das weniger an Rasenmähen. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen, sicher nur mit noch mehr Fläche.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin!

Gestern noch im letzten Abendlicht die ersten Blüten der cremefarbenen __ Tulpen erwischt! Die schwarzen lassen noch auf sich warten. . Aber dafür,  dass diese Zwiebeln aus dem Supermarktregal sind, stehen die 1a!

     

Schönen verregneten Arbeitstag gewünscht!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin Ina,

das Licht ist echt toll auf den Fotos  Die __ Tulpen natürlich auch  Ich hab da leider nie Glück mit, deswegen gibt's hier keine mehr.
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie sich dein Vorgarten im Laufe der Jahreszeiten verändern wird


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2017)

Das sind meine ersten __ Tulpen seit 15 Jahren oder so, in unserem Schattenwaldgartenboden sind die immer weggegammelt oder wurden weggefressen. Das Substrat in diesen Hochbeeten ist zum Glück locker genug, und Wühlmaussperre ist ja auch drin. Deswegen sind die für mich jetzt auch was ganz besonderes. 

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

Das glaub ich dir gerne  Hier sind wohl auch die Wühlmäuse schuld, ich guck mir dann die vom Nachbarn an


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier kommen wie versprochen neue Vorgartenbilder, vor allem  meine __ Tulpen:

                      

Lg ina und einen schönen Feiertag morgen!


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2017)

Hab umgeräumt... da die Sonne noch recht tief steht, wird die Fläche abends von den Bäumen von gegenüber beschattet, daher habe ich die schwarze Rattansitzgruppe an die Hauswand gestellt. Da ist zuletzt noch Sonne. Hier erkennt man sie - mittags noch im Schatten - noch halb im Hintergrund:
 

Dafür gibts an der Ruine jetzt nur ein kleines Bistro-Ensemble, um mal zwischendurch morgens oder mittags dort auf ein Käffchen zu sitzen. 
 

Passt zwar vom Stil ganz gut, wirkt aber leider etwas verloren auf der großen Fläche. Na mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich ja noch eine passende Bank oder ein-zwei Hocker dazu. Und demnächst kommen ja noch __ Kübelpflanzen da hin.

Ansonsten habe ich natürlich wie jeden Tag wieder alles inspiziert. Alsoes wächst und gedeiht...
       

Lg und einen schönen Wochenstart!


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2017)

moin Ina,
habe mir jetzt mal Deine Pracht angeschaut.... die hochkant-stehenden Steine Deiner Beet-Einfassung, die die Du uns zeigst rund um Dein Tulpenbeet
neben der kleinen Bistroecke.... die gefallen mir enorm gut! Schauen richtig schick aus. Wie hast Du das Problem gelöst, dass da kein rasen reinwächst?
Und Deine leuchtenden __ Tulpen..... Träumchen!


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2017)

Moin Eva-Maria! 
Dankeschön für das Kompliment! 

Das Problem mit dem Rasen reinwachsen habe ich eigentlich nur dann, wenn außen nicht ordentlich gemäht wird. Die Steine stehen ja in Beton, d.h. innen und außen jeweils ein paar cm breiter als der Stein selbst. Da müsste der Rasen erstmal drüber wachsen. Ich mähe aber regelmäßig,  und wenn mal ein Grasbüschel über den Beton Richtung Steinspalten wandert, entferne ich es mit der Hand. Noch ist er jedenfalls sichtbar.
Innen im Hochbeet liegt ein Plastikgitterfolie von der Rolle gegen Buddeltiere, die ist vom Hausbau übrig geblieben, darüber ein Unkrautvlies. Dieses geht an den Innenseiten der Palisadensteine nach oben, so dass von innen die Erde drin gehalten wird und von außen auch nichts reinwachsen kann.
Auf den Fotos in Beitrag Nr. 67 lässt sich das ganz gut erkennen.

Wenn nicht, frag einfach 

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ina,
Das Bistro-Ensemble an der Ruine paßt doch gut.  Wenn Du meinst,es wirkt etwas verloren, wo sind Deine Engelstrompeten? 
Auf, in die Hände gespuckt und hingeschleppt !  Ich hoffe, es kommt kein Frost mehr!  War nur so 'ne Idee von mir. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2017)

Ja, die Kübel stehen alle im Wintergarten in den Startlöchern! Ich denke, nächstes Wochenende kann ich sie rausbringen, bis auf die ganz empfindlichen,  die müssen bis nach den Eisheiligen warten.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Also __ Kübelpflanzen und Topfgeranien müssen definitiv noch bis zu den eisheiligen warten, das ist mir mit dem wetter zu riskant!

Dafür hab ich neue fotos für euch!

Dachte ich doch letztens, schade, die als schwarz angekündigten __ tulpen sind gar nicht wirklich schwarz... jetzt weiß ich auch, warum.  Das im linken hochbeet waren keine schwarzen, sondern dunkelrote, aus einer gemischten packung mit den rotweiß gestreiften, hab heute das schildchen wiedergefunden. Guggst du hier:
     

In dem rechten hochbeet sind heute die wirklich schwarzen aufgeblüht:

             
Auf bild zwei sieht man sie sehr schlecht vor dem dunklen hintergrund, aber sie stehen zwischen den weißen.

Ausserdem habe ich nochwas entdeckt... das erste geranium im linken trockenbeet blüht schon, wohl eine sehr frühe sorte:

 
Das ist geranium cinereum, der sog. Graue __ Storchschnabel, züchtung "Jolly Jewel Night"
Schon ein echter Hingucker zu dieser Jahreszeit !

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2017)

Moin Ihr Lieben!

Bombiges Wetter für den Garten, oder?


Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich - in Vorbereitung auf den kommenden Einbau der Mähroboter-Leitkabel - schon mal diesen vom Bau letztes Jahr übrig gebliebenen Erdhuckel  samt Blumenkasten und Bauschutt beseitigt:

 

alles etwas glatt gezogen und entkrautet und ein paar Rasensoden hintransplantiert. Die sind aus dem Garten hinten,  wo noch weitere Trittplatten verlegt werden, weil der Robo dort mit einem Rad drauf fahren soll.
     

 Es fehlen natürlich noch welche, aber es ist halt auch ne schweisstreibende Arbeit, vor allem wenn noch Tannenwurzeln drin hängen. Ausserdem hatten die Palmenkübel jetzt erstmal Vorrang.
Kalt wird es wohl nicht mehr, deshalb sind dieses We die __ Kübelpflanzen nach draußen gezogen (ausser Engelstrompeten, die kommen nächste Woche dran)!
Im Moment mutet der Vorgarten etwas wie ein Palmenhaus an, jetzt kann die Draußen-Saison losgehen! Haben direkt schon auf der Terrasse gefrühstückt und Mittag gegessen...einige Kübel hab ich im Nachhinein noch paarmal umher geschoben, aber nun bin ich zufrieden.

            


Ach ja, erinnert Ihr Euch an meine 7 eingeschleppten Goldfischchen im Terrassenteich? Ich habe sie ja im Herbst mit dem Kescher beim besten Willen nicht erwischen können, um sie in den großen Teich überzusiedeln...aber sie haben den Winter überlebt, heute sonnten sie sich, da hatte ich von Weitem Gelegenheit für ein Foto.  Sie sind sehr sehr scheu, jede kleine Bewegung und sie huschen sofort unter die Blumentöpfe...daher stark vergrößert die Aufnahme.  Aber wir zählen 8.... jippiiiih..... ich muss wohl warten,bis sie dicker und größer sind, damit sie nicht mehr in jeder Ritze verschwinden können..

 


Das soll es erstmal für heute gewesen sein, wünsche Euch noch einen sonnigen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Wochenstart!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2017)

N'abend zusammen! 

Hier nur schnell ein paar Blütenfotos von heute Abend, was anderes hab ich noch nicht fertig zum zeigen...
        

Hochbeete sind eben ne feine Sache! 

Lg und schönen Abend noch 
Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Mai 2017)

Gruezi miteinander! 

So, Mutti war fleißig! Am Dienstag werden die Leitkabel für den Robo verlegt, und ich habe spontan beschlossen, die Holzstapelecke unter der Tanne im Vorgarten nicht beizubehalten, sondern dass ich lieber noch ein paar Quadratmeter  Rasen dort gewinnen möchte. Mal wieder gesagt, getan...
Ich hatte Glück, ein Bekannter hat mir noch einmal seinen Anhänger gebracht, damit ich das ganze Zeug auf die Schnelle entsorgt kriege. Ich hatte zwei späte Feirabende Zeit, um das alles aufzuladen. Bei tropischer Hitze und Mückenplagen samt ner dicken Backe von ner Zahn-OP und mit etwas Hilfe vom Sohnemann hab ich es hingekriegt, heute morgen wurde der Hänger abgeholt und zur Kompostieranlage gebracht. Nun liegen noch Berge von Tannennadeln und Zapfe dort, das verteile ich überall dort, wo Platz ist...Mülltonne,  grüne Laubsäcke. Hälfte ist schon gestern abend in der Tonne verschwunden... Hauptsache, es ist bald der Erdboden zu sehen. Dann kann dort auch ein Leitkabel verlegt werden, danach säe ich sofort Rasen aus. Wenn ich dort häufiger Nadeln und Zapfen wegharke und wieder regelmäßig wässere ( was ich ja vorher wegen des Holzstapels nie gemacht habe), dann gibts dort bald saftig grünen Rasen. Das funktioniert gut, hab ich im hinteren Gartenteil auch so gemacht unter den Bäumen.  Dort ist schöner Rasen trotz Trockenheit und saurem Boden.

Bin natürlich noch nicht ganz fertig, habe ja aber noch das We zeit. Naja nicht ganz, hinten müssen noch ein paar Rasensoden verpflanzt und Steine gelegt werden bis dahin, aber das wird schon. 
      
    
      

Schönen Abend 
und lg
Ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Und wieder bin ich ein Stückchen dem Ziel näher gekommen...
Heute waren die Handwerker da, um den Mähroboter zu installieren und die Leitkabel zu verlegen. Hier und da musste ich noch Trittplatten versetzen oder neuen Rasen verlegen.
 Unter anderem habe ich auch schonmal die Steine probegelegt, die das Ende des Terassenweges bilden sollen als Abschluss zum Rasen hin. Dien rasenkante habe ich schon abgestochen, damit das Leitkabel nachher genau dort vorbei geht. Nun liegt es, der Robo fährt (könnt ich stundenlang zusehen, ist voll spaßig!)
   

Die Fläche in der Hausecke unter der Tanne habe ich heute endgültig von Nadeln und Zapfen befreit, glattgezogen, festgetrampelt, gewässert, Rasensamen und Dünger ausgestreut, nochmal mit Hilfe von Junior und seinem Freund festgetrampelt und nochmal gewässert. Nun muss der Rasen nur noch wachsen!
     
   


Und hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Urlaubsflair im Allgemeinen und vom Miniteich im Besonderen; im Teich ist vor drei Wochen noch ein __ Zwergrohrkolben eingezogen, der nun üppig Blüten geschoben hat! die Steinlandschaft ist mit Hauswurz und co.  richtig gut eingewachsen. Die Hängeerdbeere sitzt übrigens noch vom letzten Jahr in dem Topf und verspricht mit ihren vielen Blüten eine reiche Ernte.

                     

         

Einen schönen Abend noch gewünscht!
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Trotz des etwas ungemütlichen Wetters heute , wo man lieber mit nem Tee im fernsehsessel blieb, habe ich am etwas freundlicheren Spätnachmittag meine Wegbegrenzung betoniert. Junior musste beim Tragen und Mischen helfen, ausserdem wollte ich ihm auch bisschen was beibringen. In der schule lernen sie sowas heute ja nicht mehr...wie soll er denn sonst später mal sein Erbe instand halten...?

Und so siehts aus:

Gemischt im Bottich
 

 Steine gesetzt und Ränder grob glatt gemacht
    

Dann schön mit Sprühnebel nachgefeuchtet und Steine gesäubert . Zum Glück knallte heut die Sonne nicht drauf,  aber war trocken und windig, da hatte ich Sorge es trocknet zu schnell und könnte reißen
   

Und so siehts von der Terrasse aus gesehen aus
  

Morgen nach dem Besuch der BRALA und dem Herrentagsgrillen bei Oma kann ich dann hoffentlich das Unkrautvlies bis ran legen, Splitt und Basaltpflaster einpusseln, da freue ich mich schon am meisten drauf!

Wünsche allen morgen einen wunderbaren Feiertag!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo an diesem super warmen Samstag Abend! 

Habe fertig!
Pflastern konnte ich heute erst, nachdem die Stelle in den Schatten gerückt war. In der Sonne war es dann doch zu heiß,  der Sonnenbrand winkte schon!
So ein Materialmix ist ja Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällts gut und führt ja auch konsequent den Weg zu Ende.

  
   
      

Endlich, endlich, ich mach zehn Kreuze! Der Vorgarten ist keine Baustelle mehr!
Jetzt muss nur noch der frisch ausgesäte Rasen wachsen..

An der Südseite des Schuppens habe ich heute noch ein kleines Insektenhotel aufgehängt, das meine Eltern mir mitbrachten.
  

Die drei Geranium Cinereum bzw Geranium x Cultorum "Jolly Jewel Night ","Rothberry Red" und "Orkney Cherry", die ich letztes Jahr ins sonnige Hochbeet gepflanzt habe, geben zur Zeit alles:
            

Und hier noch Bilder, wo ich verucht habe, den idyllischen Sommerabend einzufangen:

      


Schönes Restwochenende wünsche ich Euch!
Lg ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2017)

Toll gemacht Ina. Wenn ich doch bloß auch schon so weit wäre........

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2017)

Nur nicht die Wut verlieren

Solange,  wie ich den Garten schon habe und wie lange es gedauert hat, bis der Vorgarten dran + fertig war..... da liegst Du noch sehr gut im Rennen! Andere Dinge haben halt manchmal Vorrang. 
Außerdem,  GEDULD heißt auch beim Gärtner das Zauberwort.

Einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag gewünscht! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

N'abend miteinander!

Leute, es grünt und sprießt nur so. Und mein Frosch vom letzten Jahr ist wieder da! Über den Miniteich geht jeden Abend der Rasensprenger, weil daneben gleich der frisch ausgesäte Rasen liegt, das lieben die Tierchen und Pflanzen im Teich, man kann sie dann förmlich jubeln sehen! Ich bin sehr happy über das Ganze, hab mir nun sogar nen Grill zugelegt,  der fehlte ja noch um die Erholungsoase komplett zu machen.

  suchbild

                   

Lg und schönen Abend Euch allen
Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

Mahlzeit! 

so, meine Schnäppchen von der koi Expo habe ich nun auch verarztet! 

__ iris ensata in blau-weiß, daneben eine weiße mit noch nicht aufgeblühter Knospe

      

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

so, der schattige platz unterm Apfelbaum ist bei diesem Wetter mein neuer lieblingsplatz! 
die Aussicht ist idyllisch samt dem Vogelgezwitscher und dem plätschern des quellsteins... so kann es bleiben! 

  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

wenn ich dran denke, dass das letztes Jahr um die zeit noch so aussah... 

  

mann mann mann...


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2017)

Die Arbeit hat sich doch aber mehr als gelohnt


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

ja, das hätte mir mal vor zehn Jahren schon einfallen sollen!


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2017)

Dann würdest Du jetzt sicherlich umbauen ... 
Sieht gut aus, ist Dir gelungen


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
heute möchte ich Euch mal wieder mit ein paar aktuellen Bildern an meiner Vorgartenbaustelle teilhaben lassen. ja, immer noch Baustelle, weil hier und da noch etwas zu tun ist, etwa Mähkantensteine an einem kleinen Beet am Rande.. 
                                   
      

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2017)

moin zusammen!

obwohl faulenzen und sonnenbaden einfach was ganz wunderbares ist, wollte ich meine restlichen urlaubstage nicht ganz untätig verstreichen lassen. Daher habe ich mein kleines randbeet im Vorgarten mit einer mähkante versehen, sonst bleibt immer soviel Unkraut stehen. so ist es leichter zu warten. und ich habe es mit verschiedenen mehrfach blühenden storchenschnäbeln bepflanzt, denn sonst wächst da nichts unter der Hecke und den alten __ Kletterpflanzen. ne kleine Bodendeckerrose wäre noch schön, aber da ist höchstwahrscheinlich zu wenig sonne. 
       

gleiches muss noch im Garten hinten gemacht werden, aber dafür muss erstmal wieder die Materialkasse aufgefüllt werden. der robo kann nicht so dicht an den mauerchen mähen wie man mit dem Benziner rankommt. aber auf akku-freischneider hab ich auch keine Lust, also Steine legen, da braucht man nur gelegentlich Unkraut zu zupfen..

lg Ina


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2017)

Mensch Ina....die viele Arbeit hat sich wirklich gelohnt, total schön geworden  Vor allen scheint bei dir ja immer etwas zu blühen...
Ich glaube, ich gehe bei dir in die Lehre


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2017)

oh Dankeschön Erin!   
zuviel der Ehre, ich hab das ja nicht als Beruf erlernt. nur seit 20 jahren ganz viel gartensendungen geschaut, Zeitschriften und Bücher gewälzt, Gärten angeguckt und ansonsten: trial and error 

ach ja, gutes Gedächtnis ist hilfreich! Sonst macht man manche Fehler mehrmals 
ich will dir aber trotzdem gerne Fragen zur Gestaltung beantworten, wenn ich kann! 
lg Ina


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2017)

Gehört schon einiges dazu, gerade wenn man das nicht gelernt hat und noch Beruf und Kind allein unter einen Hut bringen muss Allein das Angehen und Ausprobieren....

Ich frage bestimmt noch mal das ein oder andere, aber das nächste sind dann erstmal die Rosen und da wäre ich ohne deine tollen Ideen und Tipps auch nicht drauf gekommen, allein dafür schon danke


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

Oh ja, Rosen sind ein wunderbares Thema, vor allem in Komposition mit schönen passenden Begleitern!
Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen,  dass Du Dein  Vorhaben umsetzen kannst...gutes Gelingen! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

Moin!

Mir ist mal aufgefallen,  dass ich meine schönen roten Rosen hier gar nicht dokumentiert habe... hatte sie nur im allgemeinen Rosenthema hochgeladen. Der Vollständigkeit halber daher hier nochmal rein kopiert:

Die roten Rosen am Schuppen im Vorgarten, Munstead Wood, Bienenweiderose und rote Kletterrose mit indischer __ Kermesbeere


 

 

 

 

 


[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0594-jpg.185203/']
	
 [/URL]

Die fotos sind von der Zeit der ersten Rosenblüte im Juni. Nun steht die zweite Blüte an, habe gestern bei der dunkelroten wirklich wahnsinnig toll duftenden MUNSTEAD WOOD mehr als 40 neue Knospen gezählt. Natürlich werde ich dann wieder Fotos hochladen,  denn jetzt blühen gleichzeitig die weißen Rispenhortensien überbordend!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Oh ja, Rosen sind ein wunderbares Thema, vor allem in Komposition mit schönen passenden Begleitern!
> Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen,  dass Du Dein  Vorhaben umsetzen kannst...gutes Gelingen!
> 
> Lg ina



Danke! Da sind deine Bilder genau der richtige Ansporn!


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

Das hier habe ich noch gefunden zum Thema,  nur vorgarten:




 

 

Das nochmal in Kombination mit Frauenmantel, so siehts im Juni aus.

Ich schätze,  morgen werden die neuen Rosen Knospen aufgegangen sein, dann gibt's die Kombifotos mit der Hortensie.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

hihi... mini Frosch auf mini Seerose nebst mini Fisch im miniteich 


ich versuche jeden Tag sie einzufangen und in den großen teich umzusetzen, aber bisher erfolglos...


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2017)

moin moin! 

im Vorgarten war ich ziemlich fleißig auf meine letzten urlaubstage, habe die Hecke und due harlekinweide geschnitten und die Korkenzieher absägen lassen. ein kleines bisschen hab ich noch gepflanzt, an dem kleinen Beet am Rand, wo ich neulich die Mähkantensteine gesetzt und verschiedene storchenschnäbel unter den honeysuckle - ranken gepflanzt hatte, kamen heute noch zwei __ Anemonen (eine helle und eine erikafarbene)  und ein weißblühender Fünffingerstrauch dazu, die ich gestern im örtlichen Restpostenmarkt zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis erbeutet hab. Ich hoffe,  sie mögen den Standort, habe die Erde auch noch was aufgebessert, aber bin ganz zuversichtlich. 
  

außerdem gibt es hier noch Bilder der spätsommerbepflanzung am eingang und die schöne MUNSTEAD WOOD mit ihrer nachblüte mittenmang der drei rispenhortensien LIMELIGHT, SILVERDOLLAR und GRANDIFLORA 

            
so, Urlaub ist vorbei, einiges ist geschafft, bißchen was blieb noch liegen, aber darüber lass ich mir jetzt keine grauen Haare wachsen.. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (3. Feb. 2018)

moin moin!

das im letzten Beitrag erwähnte kleine Beet macht sich bisher gut, die Storchschnäbel sind super angewachsen und haben noch Laub. die herbstanemonen habe ich neulich mit etwas reisig von der abgebauten weihnachtsdeko als winterschutz versehen. die honeysuckle-ranken links und rechts hatte ich vorletzte woche schon runter geschnitten, da wir zum trimmen an die zypressenhecke rankommen mussten.
da ich nun noch ein Plätzchen für meine beiden neuen   helleborus-stauden suchte und dies der einzige Platz war  der nicht zu sonnig, schattig aber nicht zu trocken, nicht zu feucht und vor allem nicht zu sauer von den vielen Tannennadeln ist, hab ich die beiden vorhin links und rechts der Statue eingepflanzt. Nun habe ich hoffentlich rund ums Jahr Blüten dort. ist jedenfalls zu dieser Jahreszeit schon von weitem ein erfreulicher Anblick, die Blüten der Christrosen. Die eine heißt WINTER SUN und die andere NIGRA. letztere im Aufblühen limettengrün und dann cremeweiß.
 
     

so, der rest meiner Tätigkeit spielte sich im hinteren Teil des Gartens ab, worüber ich im anderen Baustellenthema weiter berichten kann

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Feb. 2018)

moin zusammen!

viel gibt es aus dem Vorgarten nicht zu berichten. nur eine Christrose habe ich noch hinzu gepflanzt. mal eine Variante mit bordeaux, helleborus orientalis. Übrigens waren die gerade in meinem Supermarkt für 3,99 euro in der Aktion (dort habe ich auch die limettengrüne her), im hornbach für eine etwa eineinhalb mal so große Staude ca. 13 euro. da war ich dann doch froh über meine Schnäppchen.

    

ansonsten sind in den beiden Hochbeeten die __ Tulpen, hyazinthen, krokusse und Perlhyazinthen schon etwa 5 bis 8 cm aus der Erde, deshalb habe ich schon ein wenig aufgeräumt und das alte Storchschnabellaub entfernt, damit sie Licht bekommen. 

leider soll es ja in dieser Woche wieder Dauerfrost geben, so dass erstmal mit Fortschritten nicht zu rechnen ist. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. März 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen! 

für die Mitleserinnen unter Euch, die vorletzten Sommer so Gefallen an dem Pflastermosaik in meinem Vorgarten gefunden haben und denen es auch in den Fingern juckt es auszuprobieren, habe ich hier ein äußerst ansprechendes und motivierendes Video:






_View: https://youtu.be/dDHk3n70qPE_

https://goo.gl/images/XNBz8z

hier werden Mosaikpflastersteine (also Miniformat) aus Granit und Basalt in verschiedenen Farben verlegt, gemixt mit selbst hergestellten Minipflastersteinen aus Beton, die jeweils auf der Oberfläche mit einem Ornament bzw Motiv versehen wurden.
Ich muss sagen, bin total begeistert von von der Arbeit dieser Künstlerin! und sie macht das auch alles alleine. Das ist unbedingt nachahmenswert! 

Im hinteren Gartenteil auf meiner anderen Baustelle habe ich ja noch Gelegenheit, das auch mal auszuprobieren..

lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Im hinteren Gartenteil auf meiner anderen Baustelle habe ich ja noch Gelegenheit, das auch mal auszuprobieren..


 Das geht auch Größer in 30 x 30. Paar Bretter zusammen stellen, zum Beispiel mit einem Gurt zusammenbinden, dann erst Gibs in welchen man die Muster macht und später Beton.....Stück Eisenmatte könnte auch noch helfen.


----------



## ina1912 (7. März 2018)

ja in groß hab ich sowas schon gemacht und die sind auch sehr häufig auf Youtube zu finden. Sind gut als trittsteine im Rasen, da hab ich auch schon wieder welche in Vorbereitung. Ich baue gar keine Schalung. Entweder einen großen Blumenuntersetzer oder direkt auf meiner Betonfläche, als Schalung nur 4 dicke Gehwegplatten hingelegt, frischhaltefolie rein und dann Suppe marsch! funktioniert gut.  Ich fand bei diesem Video hier  aber besonders interessant,  dass sie halt so klein sind und mit verpflastert werden, das hatte ich vorher noch nicht gesehen. Allerdings ist mir ihre giessform zu aufwendig zu bauen, da werde ich wohl kleine quadratische Blumentöpfe nehmen, die tun es auch, muss nur noch die Modelliermasse für die Negative besorgen. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

Im Vorgarten ist nun bei dem super Wetter heute auch Frühjahrsputz dran gewesen. Entgegen Omis Weisheit nicht auf die Forsythienblüte gewartet, sondern Rosen und Rispenhortensien schon geschnitten und Winterschutz abgemacht. 
Dann einen riesigen, äußerst invasiven __ Oregano im Hochbeet entfernt, damit die __ Iris-Rhizome aus dem hinteren Gartenteil vom Teichberg  wieder in die Erde kommen. Gleich noch die Pflanzen rund um Miniteich und Hochbeet bisschen geputzt und geschnitten, die Pflanzkübel am Eingang mit Muttis Hilfe ausgeräumt und Stiefmütterchen gepflanzt. Frühling befohlen! 

    

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche! 

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. März 2018)

Hallo,
endlich geht's mit den Temperaturen aufwärts!
Stiefmütterchen pflanzen ist morgen dran. Will meinen Pavillon noch ein bischen  verschönern, muß etwas entrostet und neu gestrichen werden.
Hallo Ina, wo bleiben die Ostereier?  

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (12. März 2018)

oh mann, an die habe ich noch nicht mit einer Silbe gedacht! Ich war so panisch, nicht rechtzeitig vor dem austrieb alle Bau- und Pflanzarbeiten fertig zu bekommen, dass ich mich mit den Ostereiern noch gar nicht befasst habe.. 
und im Haus hängt wegen Zeitmangel immer noch etliches an Winterdeko 

lg Ina


----------



## DbSam (12. März 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> und im Haus hängt wegen Zeitmangel immer noch etliches an Winterdeko


Ist nicht so schlimm, im HGT schneit es auch noch fröhlich herum ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ist nicht so schlimm, im HGT schneit es auch noch fröhlich herum


Und zum WE kommt eh der Winter zurück, mit Nachttemperaturen von bis zu -7º 
Also is derzeit weniger = mehr 
Darum ab wieder unter die Kuscheldecke und von der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit träumen


----------



## ina1912 (13. März 2018)

also - 7 kommt gar nicht in die Tüte! - 2 lass ich mir noch gefallen, das haben sie jedenfalls in unserem Wetterbericht angesagt. Und jetzt decke ich auch nichts wieder zu. wir haben schon mitte März, das alte Zeug muss ja abgeschnitten werden, bevor alles neu austreibt!

der göga repariert gerade mein Gewächshaus, was im Herbst von Xavier so übel zugerichtet wurde .  Fotos gibt's nach Fertigstellung! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (30. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

da ja der heutige Karfreitag angeblich der einzige schöne Tag von Ostern sein sollte,  musste das super Wetter natürlich genutzt werden! Schade, dass man keinen Krach machen durfte,   wäre sonst perfekt zum Kärchern der Wege und Terrassen gewesen. na dann halt morgen..Laub und Tannennadeln aus dem Vorgarten hatte ich ja am letzten Wochenende schon weg geschoben, das war gleich mal ein grüner Sack voll!  hab also heute hier und da rumgepusselt, noch ein wenig Pflanzen zurück geschnitten und mich dann mal an den Miniteich gemacht,   damit der Osterhase auch im Vorgarten was verstecken kann. Und wie ich so andächtig im Trüben rum fischte, um Tannenzapfen, Nadeln und abgestorbene Pflanzen sowie die ersten dicken Algenbüschel zu entfernen,  sah ich was Orangenes sich bewegen... unglaublich, da war noch ein __ Goldfisch drin! letztes Jahr hatte ich die aus Versehen dort geschlüpften Goldfische nach und nach eingefangen (was wegen der Blumentöpfe in der kleinen Pfütze sehr schwierig war ) und in den großen Teich umgesiedelt. Hatte aber immer den Verdacht, dass ich nicht alle bekommen habe, nur gesehen hatte ich seitdem keinen mehr. Und nun war doch noch einer drin und hat die dicke Eisschicht überlebt! zum Glück war er noch ziemlich behäbig unterwegs und hatte auch noch überhaupt keinen Argwohn. Meine Fangaktion letztes Jahr  hat er ja längst vergessen. Habe ihn daher direkt beim ersten Versuch erwischt und gleich in den großen Teich gebracht. Dort ist auch schon Leben drin und wenigstens läuft dort der Belüfterstein seit Monaten.


in schönster Nachmittagssonne haben wir ne Pizza verdrückt und uns über den Frühlingsanfang gefreut.

     

mal gucken  welche Fortschritte ich morgen berichten kann.

schönen Abend noch Euch allen und bis bald!

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. März 2018)

Hallo, 
Ja, Ina , das mit dem Kärchern hatte ich auch vor, heute ! Will endlich alle Sommermöbel rausstellen! Denkste, es regnet schon wieder!!!
Das war gestern 'ne Ausnahme mit dem schönen Wetter. 
Trotzdem schöne Ostern euch allen, und macht das Beste draus! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2018)

ja, genau, es regnet schon den ganzen Vormittag und mir will absolut keine Muße kommen, mich mit dem kärcher da raus zu stellen .. . mir ist soo langweilig, dass ich um Haaresbreite angefangen habe zu putzen! 
naja, das ein oder andere Ostergeschenk muss noch fertig gebastelt werden. 
mal schauen, was das wetter heute noch so bringt. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

im Vorgarten ist außer Kärchern nicht viel passiert, es war heute vormittag erstmal der hintere Garten und dann Mittagsschläfchen dran.
da hier das Wasser sehr schlecht ablaufen kann, musste das Kärchern in Etappen gemacht werden, damit es zwischendurch versickern kann. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich also nur die Terrasse gemacht und heute nachmittag die Wege. Da es noch nicht komplett trocken ist,  gibt's jetzt erstmal nur die Vorher-Bilder und die Nachher-Bilder gibt es morgen!
hier sieht man das viele __ Moos, da die meiste Zeit des Tages relativ viel Schatten auf den Steinen ist.

   

aber etwas Blühendes hab ich noch für Euch, die Stiefmütterchen und Hyazinthen kommen so langsam in Gang :
   

   

heute habe ich übrigens im miniteich schon einen Molch und einen kleinen Frosch gesichtet! Also geht auch dort das Leben richtig los! 

wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Apr. 2018)

so, hier nun das Ergebnis : 
        

schönen sonnigen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch noch! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2018)

n'abend zusammen! 

nun ist auch hier im Vorgarten endlich der Frühling richtig ausgebrochen. Die __ Hornveilchen, Lenzrosen und Hyazinthen sowie __ Mahonie + __ Zierquitte im Kübel geben mächtig Gas, in den Hochbeeten blühen die frühen __ Tulpen, weiße Hyazinthen und die rote __ Wolfsmilch auf, und am Miniteich kommt die kleine Sumpfprimel zum ersten Mal zur Blüte..die war nämlich am Wurzelballen letztes Jahr von den Wildbienen als Zuhause auserkoren worden und machte danach die Grätsche, kam die ganze Saison auch nicht wieder.
am meisten habe ich mich darüber gefreut, dass an der Stätte unseres ersten Hundes das weiße __ Veilchen aufgeblüht ist .. ..

                                                      

lg und einen schönen Abend noch! 
ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2018)

n'abend! 

hier kommt noch mehr Frühling!

                          

schönen Mittwochabend gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

die nächste Schicht __ Tulpen ist über das Wochenende aufgeblüht 
      

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Apr. 2018)

n'abend miteinander!

aus dem Vorgarten nur schnell die aktuellen Bilder. Die schwarzen __ Tulpen sind nun auch aufgeblüht, dieses Jahr wegen dem späten Frost und den hohen Temperaturen, jetzt liegen die frühen  mittleren und späten Sorten sehr dicht beieinander.übrigens auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man, wie dunkel die wirklich sind, sie setzen sich kaum gegen die Hecke ab, man muss sehr genau hinschauen! 

außerdem sieht es im Miniteich gut aus, die __ Zwergseerose hat Blätter oben, das __ Hechtkraut treibt wieder aus und die ganzen verschiedenen Sumpfiris kommen langsam in die Gänge. Drei Minifrösche und ein Molch wurden bereits gesichtet.

insgesamt kann ich nicht klagen, nur die __ Kübelpflanzen fehlen noch!

                         

schönen Sonntag Abend!

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Apr. 2018)

moin Ina,
gut schaut's aus bei Dir.
Du kannst es genau so wenig lassen wie ich... immer diese bepflanzten Gefäße
Ich hab' die Terrasse auch wieder voll stehen, sei's drum,  WIR  erfreuen uns daran!
Und Dein Teichlein, ein echter Hingucker


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2018)

Danke, Eva-Maria!

ja klar, ein paar bepflanzte Kübel müssen schon sein, so viele und zeitige Blüten bekommt man mit Gartenstauden ja nicht hin! Die Sommerschicht (Pelargonien, Petunien, __ Dahlien und löwenmäulchen) sitzen schon im der Warteschlange im Wintergarten ..

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2018)

n'abend zusammen! 

hier wie versprochen die Sommerbepflanzung im Vorgarten. Die Stiefmütterchen stehen noch so super, die dürfen noch bleiben. Dagegen sehen Geranien, Fuchsien und Petunien noch ganz schön dürftig aus, aber das dauert sicher nicht mehr lange..

            

am Miniteich und in den Hochbeeten wächst und gedeiht auch alles ganz ordentlich, bin zufrieden. 

      

schönen sonnigen Sonntag Abend wünsche ich Euch  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

hier nur ganz schnell Rhododendronblüte und Libellenschlupf am Miniteich 

          

  
      

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2018)

moin moin zusammen! 

endlich zahlt sich der Bau der trockenen Hochbeete aus..ein Grund war, dass nirgendwo sonst die __ Iris blühen wollten. Nun gibt's zum ersten Mal nennenswerte Blüten. Der Plan hat sozusagen funktioniert. 
                

lg Ina


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2018)

@ina1912 
Deine braune Bartiris , Toll


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

heute nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Frühjahrsblüte im Vorgarten, denn morgen kommen die Palmen und andere __ Kübelpflanzen raus auf die Terrasse! 
                

lg und einen schönen Abend noch 
ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Mai 2018)

n'abend miteinander! 

so, die Draußensaison wurde heute offiziell mit dem Rausbringen der __ Kübelpflanzen eröffnet. Etwas spät, aber letzes Wochenende hatte ich etwas Sorge wegen Sonnenbrand auf den Blättern.. naja heute war es auch nicht gerade trübe, damit die Pflanzen Zeit zum Umgewöhnen haben, aber dafür haben wir es am späten Nachmittag gemacht. Wird schon gut gehen.

                    

wünsche allen ein schönes Pfingstfest! 

lg Ina


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2018)

hallo Ina,

ist es denn bei euch immer noch so kalt? Auf Bild 5 sieht man ja noch die Eiszapfen am Dach hängen. Ich hätte da die __ Kübelpflanzen noch nicht raus.


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2018)

@ina1912 ,sehr schön hast Du es bei Dir,

Aber jetzt kommst , die roten __ Iris sind viel zu groß,die solltest Du unbedingt Teilen.

Und das am besten mit mir

Wünsche frohe Pfingsten


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2018)

ja da gibt es schon mehrere Anwärter drauf, aber bisschen was kann man sicher abmachen..


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2018)

Das wäre Toll


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

kurzes Update :

im miniteich geht es jetzt auch mal mit dem Wachstum los. Bin gespannt, ob diesmal endlich die __ Zwergseerose erstmalig blühen wird. Das __ Hechtkraut hat auch diesen Winter überlebt, wie schon den davor. Mindestens 4 mini __ Frösche wohnen da drin.
die sumpfiris machen sich so lala, die rote fulva hatte 3 Blütenstengel, einen hat die Schnecke abgenagt. Die blaue laevigata blüht auch erstmalig hier. Die weißen und rosa ensata und die dunkellila ensata variegata mickern nur. Entweder nicht feucht genug oder zu sauer von den tannennadeln. Die werden wohl umziehen müssen.

       

das kleine Beet vor der Hecke macht sich gut. Dort gab es bis zum letzten Jahr nur die beiden honeysuckle und ein paar sedum __ Bodendecker mit viel Gras drin. Im Spätsommer 2017 habe ich dann zwei Herbst- __ Anemonen und eine weiße potentilla gepflanzt und mal den vielgelobten __ Storchschnabel bemüht. im Januar kamen noch Christ- und Lenzrosen dazu. Sehr schwieriger, trockener und schattiger Standort..Und siehe da, das geranium hat nicht enttäuscht, nun blüht es dort auch endlich mal. Rechts der putte g. sanguineum in pink und weiß und g. x cantabrigiense ST OLA.in weiß. links der putte g. macrorrhizum in pink, das hat bereits fast  fertig geblüht.
   

schönen Abend gewünscht!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit! 

auch hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder..gestern sind alle die sumpfiris in den hinteren Gartenteil in den Pflanzenfilterteich umgezogen. Dort haben sie keine tannennadeln und mehr Wasser, aber auch weniger Sonne. mal gucken, wie sie es aufnehmen.. stehen bleiben durften nur die beiden, die kürzlich geblüht haben. alle anderen mickrigen __ Iris laevigata und ensata sind in große Körbe gekommen..

außerdem war es Zeit, die Stiefmütterchen zu entfernen, obwohl es mir wegen ihrer anhaltenden Blütenfülle sehr leid tat. zum meinem Gartenfest hatte ich aber einiges geschenkt bekommen und die Blumen mussten dringend in große Kübel bei der Hitze. 
die Rosen im Vorgarten machen sich auch dieses Jahr wieder gut. Und Erdbeeren konnte ich auch schon ernten. 

                                            

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ina!
Ich nehme an hier erwische ich dich am besten.
Ein paar Fotos von den Kandidaten (__ Schleierschwanz, Goldfische).     
Die verkrümeln sich andauernd unter den Seerosen.
Der älteste ist weiß, zwei sind rot, einer mit etwas schwarz und einer ist noch schwarz/braun hat aber die weiße Färbung an den Flossen-Spitzen.
Alle haben circa eine Länge von 15 cm.

Welcher ist der richtige, .......dann Gegen-Besuch.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ron! wir kommen Euch gerne besuchen! Ich will Dir aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus die Fische aus dem Teich klauen..  nur, wenn Du sie raus haben möchtest und wirklich nicht weißt, wo sie sonst bleiben können 

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2018)

Ne, ne allet jut, wir freuen uns schon.
Die nächsten 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub währe gar nicht so schlecht wenn es in dieser Zeit klappt.
Schicke dir dann eine PIN mit Adresse fürs Navi.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2018)

oh ich muss noch arbeiten, bei mir geht das erst in den Ferien, und die Wochenenden vorher sind schon mit diversen Schuljahres-, Fußballsaisonabschluss- und Geburtstagsfeiern belegt.

Übrigens deine Hakenlilie scheint zu gedeihen! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Jan. 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

ja, auch im Vorgarten geht es weiter in diesem Jahr. Es gibt Pläne mit dem Schuppen, da wird rundum etwas Baufreiheit benötigt und wahrscheinlich auch ein Durchgang durch das Beet mit den Sträuchern und der __ Eibe. Licht muß außerdem mehr rein. 

    
 Darum und weil ich seit einiger Zeit auch ein Fan vom Kronen-Lifting bin, bin ich heute der Eibe mit der Astschere zuleibe gerückt. Sie ist einfach zu breit geworden, verdrängt die skimmien und taugt auch nicht mehr für die Weihnachts-Lichterkette.

nun sieht es so aus :

    

die Krone kann sich nun von mir aus schön breit machen und ich kann einen kleinen Weg an ihr vorbei führen. Den Goldliguster rechts habe ich nach dem Foto auch noch stark zurück geschnitten. Die Skimmien links stehen gerade voller Knospen, daher werden sie erst nach der Blüte ein bisschen gestutzt.

auch im hinteren Garten habe ich schon ordentlich Bäume und Sträucher geschnibbelt, aber da gibt es jetzt nichts Aufregendes fürs Foto. . 

wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und bis bald! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Feb. 2019)

Hallo miteinander!

die Sonne ist in den Vorgarten gewandert  daher habe ich meine Baustelle im hinteren Garten für heute abgebrochen und machte nun hier weiter :

   

mir gefiel die gerade Kante nicht  auch wegen der Hundegräber links. Deshalb sollte das Beet eine schöne Rundung vorn bekommen einschließlich einer ordentlichen Mähkante für den Mähroboter.

die im letzten Jahr gepflanzten Christrosen blühen schon hübsch :

   

nun erstmal Umriss abgesteckt, Mähkantensteine gelegt, Unkrautvlies geschnitten und darunter gelegt :

 

nun die Feldsteine rausgeholt und weiter vorne aufs Unkrautvlies gelegt, dieses dann hinter den Steine wieder hoch geklappt und befestigt  damit die Erde nicht aus dem Beet bröselt. Zwei Schubkarren voll Erde von der anderen Gartenbaustelle geholt, nen Beutel neue Pflanzerde dazu und rein:

 

nun noch meine neuen Christrosen und Lenzrosen vom Rosengut und drei Töpfchen mit Schachbrettblumen eingepflanzt, das waren diese hier :

 

dann die Mähkantensteine geebnet und das Unkrautvlies mit Kies abgedeckt. Inzwischen war leider die Sonne schon hinter den Häusern verschwunden....

 
   

muss sagen, bin sehr zufrieden, dass ich es heute endlich geschafft habe..wollte ich schon ganz lange machen. nun kann der Robi ordentlich mähen und in den Fugen wächst kein Unkraut mehr!

ein bisschen Sorge habe ich wegen der Pflanzen, wenn es nochmal richtig kalt wird.
zur Not muss ich sie nochmal abdecken.

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Samstag Abend!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (17. Feb. 2019)

Mahlzeit! 

die neu gepflanzten Lenzrosen und Christrosen haben die erste Nacht mit leichtem Frost gut überstanden, heute die Sonne genossen und die Köpfchen wieder aufgerichtet :

    

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (1. März 2019)

n'abend zusammen! 

hier nur ganz schnell ein Update meiner schönen Christrosen und Lenzrosen :

          

sonst nichts weiter zu berichten, außer Miniteich und Hochbeete im Vorgarten geputzt, damit die Krokusse & Co. etwas Licht bekommen. 
gebaut wird erst am Wochenende wieder,  dann gibt es neue Bilder..

schönen Freitag Abend gewünscht! 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. März 2019)

Die hier hatte ich noch vergessen


----------



## ina1912 (2. März 2019)

unverhofft kommt oft . ..

heute hat sich spontan der neue Nachbar bereit erklärt, neben einigen seiner Bäume gleich unsere tote Krüppeltanne im Vorgarten mit zu erledigen. ..

      

bin ich super froh drüber! das Projekt Schuppen Umbau ist damit auch einen Schritt weiter. 
Nun muß ich nur die Entsorgung irgendwie organisieren. nächstes Wochenende soll eigentlich der Platz für den Aufbau der neuen Pergola frei sein.
klappt schon irgendwie . 

schönen Abend gewünscht! 
lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2019)

Äm,  Osterfeuer


----------



## ina1912 (2. März 2019)

nee nee.... das Holz bekommen Göga und freunde für ihre Öfen bzw Kamine. die müssen nur zeitnah mit ihren Anhängern hier aufschlagen  damit ich wieder Baufreiheit habe. Die dünnen Zweige verbrennen wir wieder im feuerkorb bei unserem nächsten subotnik hier.


----------



## ina1912 (13. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

kleines Update vom Bau der Pergola :

Nachdem ich zwei Wochenenden mit dem Sohnemann alle Holzteile des Rosenbogens und der zwei Pergolen lasiert habe, hat mir der liebste aller Nachbarn vergangenen Samstag und Sonntag bei dem schlimmen Sturm geholfen, die Teile zusammen zu bauen und mittels Einschlaghülsen aufzustellen. Wurzeln der ehemaligen Baumreihe und Sturmböen und Hagelschauer sorgten für einige Rückschläge. Aber die größere Hälfte ist geschafft. Es fehlt noch die zweite Pergola und die querliegenden Holzreiter oben drauf. Inzwischen konnte ich im Garten verstreut einige selbst ausgesäte Ableger meiner Lonicera ausgraben, die schon recht lange Ranken haben  und dann gleich an die Pergola gepflanzt werden sollen.

         

das letzte Bild ist der Blick aus dem Wintergarten dorthin, wo früher lauter hohe __ Tannen und Koniferen standen. Die haben die neuen Nachbarn inzwischen gefällt, deshalb kann ich auch endlich eine Pergola mit Lonicera haben. Die linke Pergola steht zwischen hochbeet und Zaun, was natürlich eine besondere Herausforderung war.

Freitag geht es voraussichtlich weiter.

bis dahin, schöne Woche!

lg Ina

PS die Baumteile vom Fällen letztens haben der Sohnemann und sein Papa am Samstag zersägt und weggestapelt, bis sie abgeholt werden können. Wenigstens machen die dicken Stämme jetzt nicht mehr den Rasen platt.


----------



## ina1912 (16. März 2019)

n'abend zusammen! 

heute ist bei der Pergola nicht sichtbar viel passiert. Der liebe Nachbar hat heute alles mühsam ausgerichtet und die Balken von Pergola und Rosenbogen dann in den Einschlaghülsen festgerschraubt. Noch die Reiter oben ausgerichtet und befestigt, dann machte uns leider das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Es regnet seit mittags in Strömen.

  

deshalb habe ich mich auf die andere Baustelle im Garten gerollt, dort geht's gleich weiter. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2019)

Mahlzeit! 

an der Pergola ging es dieses Wochenende nicht weiter, wahrscheinlich nächsten Mittwoch  Dafür habe ich Bilder von den jetzt aufgeblühten hübschen Schachbrettblumen, die es im Februar im Restpostenmarkt für 79 Cent gab.

    

ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden ...
wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2019)

Toll, Deine Schachbrettblumen, meine waren mal wieder Futter für die Wühlmäuse .


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2019)

naja die sind jetzt neu, mal sehen, ob sie nächstes Jahr noch da sind...


----------



## ina1912 (30. März 2019)

moin moin zusammen!

gerade habe ich gemerkt, dass mein Baufortschritt vom Mittwoch leider in meinem anderen Thema mit der Gartenbaustelle gelandet ist .. 
  
den Kübel habe ich Mittwoch  mit wintergrünem Sichelfarn und 3x panaschiertem __ Efeu "little diamond" bepflanzt.

gestern habe ich versucht, weitere Hopfenwurzeln auszubuddeln, hat mehrere Stunden gedauert. so konnte ich vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wenigstens noch die selbstgezogenen Honeysuckle einpflanzen und anbinden. und heute jedenfalls konnte ich die Sträucher pflanzen. zwei tolle rotblühende __ Rhododendron mit dunklem Auge, für wenig Geld vom Restpostenmarkt. Dazu zweimal Fünffingerstrauch (Potentilla) in gelb und pink und eine __ Zierquitte mit korallenfarbigen Blüten. letztere Sträucher waren auch mal irgendwann günstig erstanden, hatte sie seit mehreren Jahren im Kübel für genau diesen Platz hier zwischen geparkt. so, damit wäre dieser Bauabschnitt erledigt!

    

als nächstes kommt das Beet auf der Rückseite des Schuppens. 

ach ja, und einen Osterstrauch gibt es im Vorgarten natürlich auch. 

    

wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Samstag Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2019)

n'abend zusammen! 

bei den ganzen Baustellenfotos möchte ich Euch ein paar Frühlingsansichten nicht vorenthalten. Die Schachbrettblumen sind nun auf dem Höhepunkt der Blüte, auch die lenzrosen sehen noch top aus. Eine schiebt immer noch neue Knospen.
    

in den Kübeln am Eingang machen sich so langsam die hübschen __ Hornveilchen breit 

    

und so sieht mein Miniteich mit den Hochbeeten von vor drei Jahren heute aus. Die ersten __ Tulpen schieben ihre Knospen hoch 

  

neu gepflanzter Saxifraga in rot

  

Sumpfprimel kommt

  

verschiedene Euphorbien blühen schon sowie hier und da weiße (Trauben -) Hyazinthen 
    

wünsche schönen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

im Vorgarten ist der Frühling jetzt voll ausgebrochen. Samstag Morgen haben sich die ersten frühen __ Tulpen geöffnet
   
am Nachmittag haben sie sich richtig geöffnet und am Miniteich blühen die kleinen Sumpfprimeln
 
   

heute abend habe ich die Strauch - Bepflanzung unter der Pergola noch mit Vergissmeinnicht und einem hübschen, rötlich violett blühenden __ Bodendecker ergänzt (__ Immergrün vinca minor "Rubra")

 
   
die gab es relativ günstig, habe gleich eine 12er-Palette gekauft! 

den Rest des Wochenendes habe ich auf der anderen Baustelle am Gartenteich zugebracht, Bericht gibt's im anderen Thema

wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Apr. 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen! 

endlich mal wieder ein freier Tag, und auch noch mit bomben Wetter! der Vormittag ging noch mit Rosen und __ Rhododendron düngen sowie Einpflanzen einiger __ Farne und Clematis drauf, aber den Nachmittag habe ich genutzt, um mich dem Brombeerdschungel am Schuppen zu stellen:

          

die Wand des Schuppens soll heraus genommen werden, um einen überdachten Freisitz zu schaffen. Zwischen Schuppen und den Sträuchern links soll eine Kiesfläche angelegt werden und mit Findlingen wird das Beet abgegrenzt, durch welches noch ein kleiner Durchgang zur Terrasse führen soll.

zwei Stunden elende Plackerei.. .. trockene Ranken mit der Forke rausgeharkt, dann sehr tiefe und meterlange Wurzeln der Brombeermonster  aus dem Boden gezerrt .... und Mutti danach völlig aus der Puste! und ausgesehen hat se wie ein Maulwurf ..  

soweit bin ich heute erstmal voran gekommen :

        
die Schubkarre schon das zweite Mal voll.. 


ansonsten musste ich immer mal umher laufen, um für meine Blüten die besten Lichtverhältnisse fürs Foto zu nutzen, je nach dem, wo die Sonne gerade ist oder eben auch nicht ist. So blüht also zu Ostern der Vorgarten :

                                          

melde mich wahrscheinlich morgen abend mit dem Baufortschritt. wünsche Euch allen erstmal einen schönen Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (20. Apr. 2019)

moin moin! 

so, bin grob fertig mit der Kiesfläche. Den Vormittag habe ich zwar in Spandau und Falkensee auf der Suche nach Deko vertrödelt, der gewünschte Laden hatte zu, lediglich ein Schnäppchen in Form eines bäumchens (japanische Hängezierkirsche als Hochstämmchen in schönster Kirschblüte) aber dafür habe ich dann am Nachmittag richtig rangeklotzt. 
hier liegt schon das Vlies und die Hinkelsteine auch:

    

kurz vor essen machen noch schnell mit Kies aufgefüllt, ferdsch. was für ein Stress, puh! 
    

nun fehlen noch ein paar Trittsteine, die Schuppenwand muß weg und bei den Sträuchern muß das Beet bzw. die Unterpflanzung wieder hergestellt werden, hab ja alles nieder getrampelt....


heute stand übrigens das Mandelbäumchen in voller Blüte 
  

wünsche Euch ein wunderbares Osterfest mit tollem Wetter! 






lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Apr. 2019)

n'abend miteinander! 

der Tag heute war zum Chillen freigehalten,  habe noch Besuch für eine kleine Gartenführung empfangen und ein bisschen in der Sonne gefaulenzt. Nur beim Strauchbeet kurz umgegraben, __ Bodendecker gesetzt, Unkrautvlies abgeschnitten und probeweise ein paar Gehwegplatten hingelegt. schwanke noch zwischen diesen roten Gehwegplatten und grauen runden Granit-Trittsteinen, werde aber wahrscheinlich noch von den roten kaufen. passt besser zum Pflasterweg daneben. 

      

dann hatte ich heute endlich mal Zeit und Muße zum Basteln. schon lange hatte ich das Recycling eines alten Kerzenständers im Sinn, den ich mit Glasmurmeln upcyceln wollte. hat gar nicht lange gedauert... 
      

mal gucken, wo die Gartenkunst ihr Plätzchen bekommt.

schöne Restwoche wünsche ich euch! 

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2019)

Also Ina, so geht das nicht. 

Kannst doch deinen Kind nicht das ganze Spielzeug wegnehmen. 
Erst verbuddeltst du seine Steinsammlung und jetzt die Glaskugeln.

Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2019)

naja, mit Murmeln spielt er schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2019)

Mir gefällt Deine Glaskunst echt gut! 

Da bricht sich so schön das Licht drin.

LG Anja


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2019)

Danke Anja, freut mich!

und hier im Beet hat sie ihren vorläufigen Platz gefunden, kann man es erkennen? 

  live kommt sie dort jedenfalls super zur Geltung.

hier ist die heute gekaufte Vogeltränke, sofort aufgestellt :

      morgen werden dann noch die restlichen Gehwegplatten besorgt. 

und hier die tollen Blüten meiner Rhododendren vom Restpostenmarkt :
    

lg und einen schönen Abend! 
ina


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2019)

Oh, bei mir geht in Sachen Rhodo-Ecke noch gar nichts.                                                    Nur die 3. Magnolie blüht.


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2019)

Also wenn man das so sieht und nicht besser wüsste, würde ich annehmen du hast ein 20.000qm Grundstück und ganz viele heimliche Helfer die das immer so schön herrichten. 
Aber zum Glück kannst du das alles so gut zusammen packen und es sieht noch viel besser aus. 
Wer jedoch die ganze Arbeit macht


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2019)

n'abend!

naja Ron, es gibt früher und später blühende Sorten. Meine weißen blühen jetzt, die lila Rhododendren haben die meisten Knospen noch geschlossen. Die beiden vom Restpostenmarkt sind vermutlich aus dem Gewächshaus gekommen und daher schon fertig. Mal sehen, wie früh sie nächstes Jahr dran sind.

im Endspurt zur großen Gartenparty waren wir wieder ein bisschen fleißig. Den Großteil der Steine und anderen Baumaterialien aufgeräumt, Weg gefegt und vom Unkraut befreit.
den Wintergarten durchorganisiert und schonmal die unempfindlichen mediterranen Gewächse nach draußen gebracht, da ihnen heute bei bedecktem Himmel kein Sonnenbrand drohte. Die empfindlichen kommen erst nach den Eisheiligen raus.

                   

so langsam sieht es wie ein Vorgarten aus und nicht mehr wie eine Baustelle...

ps: René, das liegt am Talent für den richtigen Blickwinkel beim Foto... hihi. vieles mache ich zwar alleine, vor allem das Dekozeug hinschleppen und Bepflanzung, aber beim Aufräumen und Zweige verbrennen usw hatte ich Hilfe von der Familie und einem lieben Nachbarn. 
schöne kurze Woche gewünscht!

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ina!
Mit deinem Argumenten hast du wahrscheinlich recht.
War nur sehr überrascht da wir annähernd das gleiche Klima haben.

Aber seit gestern geht es hier im Garten auch zur Sache, die weiße legt los und macht den Anfang, gefolgt von weiß mit einem roten Mittelpunkt,dann gelb und rot / lila bilden den Abschluss.


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2019)

moin moin! 

heute war Schuppen - Tag. 

hier der Zustand vorher :
      
der schuppen ist ein L, dessen beiden Schenkel den offenen carport Bereich begrenzen. Der eine Schenkel wird jetzt geöffnet, damit der carport Bereich größer wird und der umschlossene Schuppen nur noch ein Schenkel des L ist. 


hier ein Zwischenstand, der ehemalige Durchgang innerhalb des L-Schuppens wird zugemacht. Kies ist auch weg aus der Einfahrt, die Reste hab ich in handliche Eimerchen abgefüllt 
          

und hier der Stand zum Feierabend. im Groben ist der Fußboden fertig. Was uns im Zeitplan total zurück geworfen hat, war dass der Fußboden natürlich nicht in der Höhe passte. Die Rasengittersteine im Carport liegen deutlich höher als die Pflastersteine im Schuppen. uns blieb angesichts der übernächstes WE anstehenden Feier nichts weiter übrig, als provisorisch aus dem alten Holz ein Deck zu bauen, um auf gleiche Höhe zu kommen. ärgerlich, und irgendwann muss es eh nochmal aufgemacht werden und neu gepflastert. Aber dafür ist jetzt keine Zeit mehr. Bin aber trotzdem mehr als zufrieden, da zumindest das Projekt nicht ganz unmöglich geworden ist. am Ende noch die Kiesfläche etwas aufgefüllt und Trittsteine ausgerichtet, so bleibt es jetzt erstmal. 

            

nun muss noch aufgeräumt, gesäubert und Holz gestrichen werden, auch Decke und Wand. Außerdem fehlt noch ein Sichtschutzelement, wo die Himbeeren zu sehen sind. Aber das sollte schaffbar sein. 

euch erstmal noch ein schönes Wochenende und bis demnächst! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2019)

n'abend miteinander! 

mitten in den Vorbereitungen für die große Gartenparty bin ich nun endlich auch mit dem neuen überdachten Sitzplatz am ehemaligen Schuppen fertig geworden

        

da es noch einen Haufen andere Dinge fürs Event zu erledigen gab und gibt, habe ich jetzt keine spektakulären Neuigkeiten. Aber zumindest ist jetzt Platz zum Sitzen da.


lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

nach den wochenlangen Vorbereitungen für die große Gartenparty habe ich dieses Wochenende mal nix vor, will mal den Garten und das neu Geschaffene ein bisschen auf mich wirken lassen. Hier habe ich ein paar aktuelle Fotos vom Vorgarten für Euch:
                                      

für alle einen stressfreien Samstag! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2019)

moin moin zusammen! 

ich hoffe, Ihr habt alle den Feiertag unbeschadet überstanden! 

letztes Wochenende ergab sich zufällig bei Kleinanzeigen eine Gelegenheit, große dekorative Wurzeln aus einem Nachbarort für geschenkt zu bekommen. Die hatte mein allerliebster Nachbar aufgetan und auch gleich einen PKW - Anhänger besorgt. gesagt, getan, gleich 5 Exemplare abgestaubt
    


eine habe ich schon verarbeitet, da ich von einer ganz lieben Forianerin fünf tolle Hostas geschickt bekommen habe. Vielen lieben Dank nochmal, Gisela! 
hier das Ergebnis mit einem zusätzlichen weißen __ Storchschnabel g. sanguineum ALBUM :
        
Diese Stelle war etwas kahl, weil die __ Eibe sich ziemlich breit in die __ Skimmie hinein gemacht hatte, deswegen wurde sie ausgeästet; die Skimmie hat die Lücke bisher noch nicht ausgefüllt. Daher fand nun eine Wurzel mit den Hostas dort ein halbschattiges aber gut sichtbares Plätzchen. 
ein bis zwei immergrüne __ Farne werde ich mir wohl noch dazu holen. 

schönen Freitag Abend gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2019)

n'abend miteinander!

heute war es so heiß, dass man nichts weiter machen konnte, außer entweder im Schatten rum zu liegen oder hier und da mit dem Rasensprenger zu hantieren. oder ein bisschen lustige Sachen zu basteln. Aus der alten Destille hatte ich schon lange was machen wollen, aber immer fehlte die Zeit. naja und heute war genau das richtige Wetter für solchen Kram... nicht schön, aber selten!

   

ist Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall. Aber ein Hingucker und Stoff zum Diskutieren 

wünsche Euch einen schönen lauen Abend und guten Wochenstart!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

die letzten Wochen habe ich über unsere Aktivitäten im Garten immer im anderen Thema berichtet, siehe DIY meine Gartenbaustelle, obwohl der Vorgarten ja nun auch maßgeblich von den Aufräumarbeiten betroffen war.
der große Berg Heckenschnitt, den wir entsorgt haben, lag nämlich hier unter der Tanne und in der Einfahrt rum. Auch haben wir den __ Essigbaum und den Apfelbaum ordentlich getrimmt. Goldliguster, Schmetterlingsflieder, __ Hortensien und Rosen sind bereits zurück geschnitten. 
außerdem stehen im Vorgarten meine schönsten Lenzrosen.
damit der Faden hier nicht ganz abreißt, hab ich wenigstens mal ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Zustand gemacht :

                           
auf dem letzten und dem viert letzten Bild sieht man schon die erste __ Schachbrettblume unterhalb der Lenzrose.

ich hoffe, bleibt gesund und macht das beste aus diesem Wochenende!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. März 2020)

da habe ich Euch gestern doch glatt meine Forsythie vorenthalten! 
    

lg Ina


----------



## toschbaer (23. März 2020)

Hallo Ina,
wohl dem, der in dieser Zeit einen großen garten hat


----------



## ina1912 (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

heute ist ja echt ein richtiges Schweinewetter draußen... an Gartenarbeit nicht zu denken. typisch, wenn man mal Zeit hat.. wenn es morgen wieder zur Arbeit geht, wird garantiert auch das Wetter besser 

Auf dem morgendlichen Rundgang habe ich die Schachbrettblumen aufgeblüht gefunden, und auch die frühen __ Tulpen sind schon ziemlich weit. 

    

im Vorgarten steht auch ein kleiner Osterstrauch

  

weiter gibt es von hier heut nicht zu berichten. 

ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und bleibt gesund! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2020)

n'abend miteinander!

so, habe meine beiden Urlaubstage und den halben Karfreitag genutzt, um das Projekt Zaunverschönerung zu erledigen. Das ist zwar erstmal nur der an der Straße und noch nicht der zum Nachbargrundstück (der muß auch noch gemacht werden), aber ich bin froh dass das wenigstens fertig ist.

so sah es vorher aus :
       

Mittwoch erstmal 4 Stunden gekärchert und ein wenig mit kleinem Pinsel angefangen die Zwischenräume zu streichen.

Donnerstag alle Zwischenräume gepinselt, das Tor und die Hälfte des Zauns mit der schaumgummirolle gerollt.
hier am Tor, gekärchert und eine Hälfte schon gestrichen :
 
heute dann die zweite Hälfte des Zauns gerollt. Und so sieht das Endprodukt aus :

     
hält wieder ein paar Jahre...

hier noch einige Blumen aus dem Vorgarten
                           

wünsche Euch allen ein ganz schönes Osterfest und bleibt gesund!




lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

aus dem Vorgarten heute nur ein paar Blumenbilder, sonst ist nix passiert.. 

der Zierapfel blüht schön, auch die zweite Sorte __ Tulpen und die verschiedenen Wolfsmilchsgewächse

                  

Guten Wochenstart gewünscht! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

zu meiner Vorgartenbaustelle will ich mich auch mal wieder melden, bin ja ganz schön in Verzug geraten. Aus den verschiedensten Gründen. Wird gar nicht so einfach, die seitdem entstandenen Mengen an Fotos aus Garten und Vorgarten zu sichten und die passenden zu finden und hochzuladen. 
dann mache ich einfach mal an dieser Stelle im April weiter und berichte so nach und nach in chronologischer Reihenfolge, was sich hier getan hat.
Erstmal ein paar Blumenbilder von Ende April. In den Steingartenbeeten blühen paar __ Tulpen, Wolfsmilchsgewächse, Grasnelken, __ Schleifenblumen und natürlich Vergissmeinnicht. __ Lavendel und __ Salbei treiben schon kräftig aus. Vom Nachbargrundstück wuchs unter dem Zaun ein weißer __ Flieder herüber, den behüte ich und jetzt blühte er erstmals. 
außerdem begann die Rhododendronblüte mit dem frühen CUNNINGHAMS WHITE und 2 Pflanzen einer kräftigen pinken Sorte mit dunklem Auge, den ich letztes Jahr für 6 Euro pro Stück bei einem Restpostenmarkt gekauft habe. Haben sich wirklich gut eingelebt. 
        
    
             
 an dem kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen! 
im Hochbeet, welches zum Garten hinter führt, schonmal ein weißes __ tränendes Herz 
  

da ich vor Ostern bereits den Zaun zur Straße und das Tor etwas renoviert hatte, kam jetzt der Zaun zum Nachbarn dran. Hier genügte malern aber nicht. Es mussten an den oberen und unteren Enden der Zaunfelder holzleisten angebracht werden, um den Brettern wieder etwas mehr Halt zu geben. 
alles an sich schon pusselig, aber mit der äußerst beschränkten Baufreiheit hinter dem Hochbeet und der Pergola war es sehr mühselig. Habe einige Tage dafür gebraucht und musste mein ganzes Repertoire an Schimpfwörtern aufbieten, um das fertig zu bekommen. 
  
    
    
      
der Zaun zieht sich vom Vorgarten hinter dem Hochbeet lang bis zum Ende des hinteren Gartens. Der hintere Teil musste natürlich auch gemacht werden, ist aber Bestandteil meiner dortigen Baustelle und wird daher in meinem Gartenbaustellen-Thema zu sehen sein. 

Weiteres gibt es im nächsten Beitrag. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2020)

weiter geht's...

so, der Zaun ist schick,
           

die Sträucher am Wegesrand sind zurück geschnitten
   

Gleichzeitig wurde alles rundum den Sitzplatz unterm Dach aufgeräumt und zurück geschnitten, kronengeliftet etc.
       

und das Beeren - Beet, wo auf den letzten beiden Bildern noch kniehoch Unkraut steht, hat endlich seinen Frühjahrsputz bekommen
 

die Kübelbepflanzung vom Frühling mit den Stiefmütterchen sah noch gut aus, daher die Sommerbepflanzung mit den Geranien, Fuchsien ua. nur vorsichtig dazwischen gesetzt
       

Die Rhododendronblüte der mittelfrühen Sorten ist dieses Jahr in Teilen nicht so gut wegen der anhaltenden Trockenheit, aber zwei Pflanzen sehen gut aus. Die frühen Sorte schon verblüht, die späte Sorte noch nicht aufgeblüht

        

ansonsten hätten wir noch die üppige Akeleiblüte und das tränende Herz im Hochbeet

                 

das soll es bis hierher gewesen sein, nächste Bilder gibt's im nächsten Beitrag

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2020)

weiter geht's mit den schönsten Bildern vom Mai:

nochmal Rhododendronblüte am Zaun und im Hochbeet
 
     

zeitgleich kamen die Bartiris in den Steingartenbeeten
              

im Hintergrund sieht man die Dachdecker. Mal eben in zwei Tagen rundum das ganze Dach aufgenommen und die Marderschäden beseitigt. Donnerstags Vorgartenseite:
   
Freitags Gartenseite:
    Ich habe drauf geachtet, dass sie seitenweise vorgehen und ihm und seiner Familie eine Chance geben, in der Nacht dazwischen noch einen Ausgang zu finden, aber am frühen Morgen nicht wieder rein kommt. Was soll ich sagen, hat geklappt wie am Schnürchen und keiner hat Schaden genommen. Hier konnte ich ihn tatsächlich fotografieren, als er aus dem einzigen Ausgang kam :
    da auf dieser Seite kein Vordach ist, über das er wieder rein könnte, musste er dann draußen bleiben. alle Eingänge nun zu, jetzt ist Ruhe.

dann habe ich eine Orchideenprimel am Miniteich gepflanzt und als nächstes ist die blaue Sumpfiris dort aufgeblüht
          
die rostrote Sumpfiris __ Iris fulva von Heike hatte leider nur eine Knospe, die genau wie im letzten Jahr an der zartesten Stelle von einer Schnecke durchgenagt wurde. Also wieder keine Blüte. Mist.

in dem Beeren - Beet am Carport habe ich eine rote Rose in der Annahme gepflanzt, sie sei eine Kletterrose und würde sich bald über den Heidelbeestrauch erheben. Leider habe ich das Schild gar nicht angeschaut. es ist eine normale Strauchrose namens Renaissance Capricia, die für 15 Euro beim rewe in den Einkaufswagen gefallen ist. da sie lt. google aber bis 1,50m hoch werden soll, habe ich sie dort stehen gelassen und hoffe, dass sie es trotzdem schafft. Zumindest ist sie erstmal schön aufgeblüht und hat bereits zwei neue Triebe in die Höhe geschickt.
     

nun noch paar Bilder rundum den Vorgarten mit richtiger Kletterrose, __ Kübelpflanzen, Vogeltränke (in dem Beet gedeihen __ Farne und Hostas hervorragend) und Putte im Lenzrosen - Beet (dort warten schon die __ Anemonen auf ihre Blütezeit)
         

so, ich glaube, damit wäre ich hinsichtlich des Fortschritts im Vorgarten wieder up to date.
dann werde ich mal anfangen, die Dokumentationsrückstände in meinem anderen Gartenbaustellenthema aufzuarbeiten... es geht dann also dort weiter.
bis dahin schönen Abend!
lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Juni 2020)

Ina ich schick dir mal ein Foto von der __ Iris  
So üppig hat sie noch nie geblüht,  steht allerdings halbschattig im Bett und wenn es regnet läuft alles vom Schuppendach des Nachbarn dort hin. 
LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2020)

das ist ja schön Heike! Meine steht in einer recht flachen Sumpfzone mit wenig Erde drunter, außerdem hatte sich dort eine Segge breit gemacht und ihr die Nährstoffe streitig gemacht. Die habe ich erst im Frühjahr entfernt. Mal sehen, ob sie über den Sommer genügend tanken kann, um nächstes Jahr mal mehr als 1 Blüte auszubilden. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

hier will ich mich auch mal wieder zurück melden und über aktuelle Projekte berichten.

Das Hochbeet, was im letzten Beitrag von 2020 noch zu sehen ist, musste einer Verjüngungskur unterzogen werden.   
mit den Brettern fängt es schon an. Die waren von Anfang an etwas nach außen gewölbt, weil der Kumpel, der das damals machte, auf eine Verstrebung in der Mitte verzichtet hatte. Verschlimmert wurde das Ganze durch eine durch die Fuge wuchernde Japansegge. Aber das Schlimmste am ganzen Hochbeet war meine Schuld, nämlich dass ich irgendwann mal eine kleine Handvoll Maiglöckchen gepflanzt habe..... das sah die ersten Jahre auch ganz hübsch aus. Aber nun gab es kaum noch Erde, sondern nur noch Maiglöckchenwurzeln! Darüber hinaus war die Erdoberfläche zu niedrig, da die Bretter schon einmal erneuert worden waren, dabei waren die höher als die alten und wir hatten mangels Folie nicht weiter aufschütten wollen. Das hat mich auch schon die ganze Zeit gestört, also kam Ostern der spontane Entschluß :das muss neu! 
Es mussten also erstmal alle anderen Pflanzen gerettet werden, dort waren die Maiglöckchen komplett durch alle Wurzelballen gewachsen. Schwierig war das mit den __ Kletterpflanzen, die an der Pergola und an der Mauer an der hinteren Stirnseite befestigt sind, die habe ich vorerst in Plastiktüten getan. 
       
Rhododendren, Koniferen und einige Stauden sitzen erstmal ganz gut in Töpfen. Auch die Deko aus Steinen, Totholz und sogar eine kleine Vogeltränke aus Teichfolie wird erstmal zwischengelagert. 
   

Das Ausbuddeln der Maiglöckchen war eine so unerfreuliche Arbeit, dass sie sich glatt 3 Tage hingezogen hat... 
   

Dann hat mir der exgöga geholfen, vertikale Balken zum Stabilisieren der Bretter einzubauen. 
   
mit der Schwiemu habe ich dann eine dünne preiswerte Teichfolie eingebracht. Davon erhoffe ich mir, dass die Feuchtigkeit im Beet besser zu kontrollieren ist, denn dort war es immer sehr trocken. Die Folie habe ich mit der Gartenforke an etlichen Stellen durchgepiekt, damit überschüssiges Wasser ablaufen kann. 
   
zum Befüllen habe ich erstmal meinen seit Jahren überfälligen Komposthaufen abgetragen, da sind so circa 13 Schubkarren dabei raus gekommen. Und ich habe gleich zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen, denn die Umrandung des Kompost ist auch verrottet und muss noch erneuert werden. Die Kletterpflanzen habe ich gleich aus ihren Plastiktüten befreit und schonmal gepflanzt.      

  
Das ist der Berg mit dem Abfall, einiges an Segge, aber der Rest eigentlich nur Maiglöckchenwurzeln. 
 

gleich hole ich noch 8 große Säcke vorbestellte Blumenerde beim Baumarkt ab, und dann kann es am Wochenende weiter gehen.

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ina, willkommen zurück!
Dein Tatendrang ist ja nicht zu bremsen, Respekt!
Mir ist es im Moment noch zu kalt. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Ina, willkommen zurück!
> Dein Tatendrang ist ja nicht zu bremsen, Respekt!


Wenn du ihre Statusmeldungen sehen würdest, dann würde sich dir die gleiche Frage aufdrängen:
Wann geht die Frau arbeiten, schlafen oder essen.
Einfach nur verrückt, aber schön hat sie es.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2021)

ach ich glaube, das sieht nur so aus, wenn alle 2 wochen mal ein Schwung Fotos kommt... ganz normale Gartenarbeit an den freien Tagen am Wochenende. Nur nach Ostern hatte ich noch 4 Tage Urlaub. Und im Winter abends die Basteleien. Je nachdem, was kaputt ist, muss repariert werden, das hilft ja nix. Und wenn ich keine Lust auf Pflichtaufgaben habe, mache ich halt zur Erholung was Kreatives. 
Aber danke für die Blumen!

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2021)

ina1912 schrieb:


> mache ich halt zur Erholung was Kreatives.


Wenn Du nichts Kreatives bei Dir mehr findest, kannst Du gerne zu mir kommen , hier darfst Du Dich gerne frei entfalten.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2021)

Wenn ich nichts kreatives mehr finde... hihi! Das wird glaub ich nie geschehen! Aber trotzdem kann ich Dich ja mal besuchen, wenn wir wieder dürfen, und dann finden wir sicher auch bei Dir was, das man kreativ verbasteln kann!


hier ist ein kurzer Zwischenstand vom Hochbeet :

gestern abend schnell die 8 Säcke Erde a 50 Liter eingebracht. 
    
Könnte aber mehr sein. Ich warte erstmal ab, wenn die ganzen Wurzelballen wieder drin sind, und dann kann ich rundrum etwas auffüllen.

und diese beiden Schätzchen hier habe ich mir heute in unserer Baumschule geleistet....

  
 eine Himalaya-Zeder cedrus deodara FEELIN BLUE  und einen weiß blühenden __ Judasbaum Cercis Shirobana. Da bin ich sehr gespannt, wie die beiden nachher wirken. Jedenfalls ganz schön teuer... 
Pflanzen werde ich sicherlich am Wochenende, wenn nicht wieder so ein Mistwetter ist! 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Apr. 2021)

n'abend zusammen!

hier kurzer Zwischenstand für Freitag nach Feierabend :

alle Gehölze sind wieder eingepflanzt, das wollte ich vor dem eventuellen Regen gerne gleich heute noch erledigt haben. Auch die neuen Hochstämmchen sind drin. Auch ordentlich eingewässert.
      
wahrscheinlich morgen kommen dann die Vogeltränke, die Stauden und Deko aus Holz und Steinen.
jetzt können wir das Wochenende einläuten! 
schönen Abend Euch allen!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

pünktlich zum Sonntagnachmittag kann ich Vollzug melden! Das Hochbeet ist fertig bepflanzt. Die Clematis und Lonicera als __ Kletterpflanzen sowie die Koniferen, Rhododendren und Hochstämmchen waren ja dieser Tage schon drin. Alle Stauden von vorher sind jetzt auch drin (rosa __ Bergenien, weiße __ Akelei, schwarzer Schlangenbart, weißes __ Tränendes Herz, japanischer __ Steinbrech, Blutstorchschnabel und ein Ziergras, das ich geteilt hatte), Holzdeko und die Vogeltränke auch. Neu sind noch selbst ausgesäte Vergissmeinnicht und eine Nachtkerze, die ich im Garten gefunden habe. Folie ist abgeschnitten und erstmal nach innen gekrempelt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neuer Anstrich mit Holzlasur, aber nicht mehr heute...
         
ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2021)

ach ganz vergessen, hier noch aktuelle Blütenbilder vom Vorgarten :


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

nur kurz ein kleines Foto - Update vom Vorgarten :
                             

schönen Abend noch!
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Am letzten Wochenende habe ich mich mal daran gemacht, den Miniteich an der Terrasse aufzuräumen und die Kapillarsperre freizulegen. Die war total überwachsen, und über den Moosteppich auf dem Wasser hat die Umgebung den Teich halb leer gesaugt. Außerdem wollte ich die überhand nehmenden Zwergbinsen, schwertblättrigen __ Binsen und __ Wasserfenchel stark reduzieren.
so sah es vorher aus :
 

hier mit Mühe und Not den Folienrand wieder gefunden :
 
zum Glück ließ sich der Fenchel leicht herausziehen, ohne dass ich gleich __ Hechtkraut und __ Zwergseerose mit herausziehe. Die sind jetzt wieder freigelegt und können sich besser entfalten. Bei der Aktion habe ich gleich die nervtötende Solarpumpe für den Blubberstein ersetzt durch eine kleine Pumpe mit Netzanschluss. Allerdings kann ich auch die zur Zeit nicht 24/7 durchlaufen lassen, weil es an einer Stelle wegläuft. Da werde ich im Herbst wohl oder übel einmal alles komplett ausräumen müssen und neue Folie hinein legen. Jetzt bleibt es erstmal so, wäre sonst schade um die Pflanzen am Rand wie zb Orchideenprimel und nordamerikanische __ Sumpfschwertlilien, die ich jetzt nicht stören will, und um die Kleintiere im Wasser.
Anhang anzeigen 224187
 
 
 

ansonsten sind meine dunkelroten __ Tulpen wieder gekommen und der dunkelrote Zierapfel blüht.
         

       

die __ Zierquitte hat so viele Blüten, die verschwinden leider unter den überhängenden Zweigen
  
dann gibt es es noch eine versamte Purpur __ Wolfsmilch und die letzten Blüten des Mandelbäumchens, die ich irgendwie verpasst habe zu fotografieren..
   

im Hochbeet ist alles bis auf eine Kugelthuja recht gut angewachsen. Besonders hübsch dieses Jahr das weiße tränende Herz
 


die Frühjahrs - Kübelbepflanzung ist noch so schön, dass ich die Geranien wohl in andere Töpfe pflanzen muss
     

Mittwoch habe ich mir in unserer örtlichen Baumschule schon Geranien und Petunien geholt, die sollten dieses Wochenende gepflanzt werden. Es regnet aber nun schon seit Donnerstag früh ununterbrochen, so dass ich wohl noch etwas warten muss..
euch erstmal einen schönen Tag und bis später!

lg Ina


----------



## Anja W. (14. Mai 2021)

Deine __ Tulpen sehen toll aus!


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2021)

n'abend zusammen!

endlich sind die Eisheiligen vorbei! vorgestern hab ich mit Junior alle __ Kübelpflanzen ins Freie geholt. Heute war Pflanztag für die Sommerbepflanzung. Die Geranien und Petunien haben auch ihren Platz bekommen. Und so langsam kommt der Vorgarten auch mit Grün in die Gänge, sogar ein paar wieder gekommene schwarze __ Tulpen und ein junger weißer __ Flieder. 

hier einfach mal alles Querbeet :

                                  

schönen Abend Euch noch!

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend in die Runde!

hier ein kleines Foto - Update aus dem Vorgarten :

                      

schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch noch!

lg Ina


----------

